# Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2014)

B17F-1-BO 41-24380 SUPERMAN assigned to 92nd BG at Bangor Jun 24, 1942; sustained a crashlanding at Bangor Jun 26, 1942, repaired; re-assigend to 97th BG, 340th BS at Polebrook Jul 26, 1942; re-assigned to 12th AF at Maison Blanche, Algeria Oct 11 1942. Salvaged November 30, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2014)

Great....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2015)

Good shots!


----------



## joker_86z28 (Sep 28, 2015)

Dig it!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2016)

B-17 F Miss Nonalee II "7+8" beim ZG26 Faßberg April 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2016)

Israeli Fortress, not seen every day

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 18, 2016)

Never knew they had B-17s. 


Geo


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 18, 2016)

Geo, 69 Squadron (Israel) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2016)

Honey Chile II

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2016)

RAF, 41-2622 to RAF as FK198. Struck on ground by another Fortress Apr 9, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2016)

.


B-17F-1-BO serial 41-_24388_
Assigned 92BG Bangor 31/7/42;
340BS/97BG Polebrook 8/42;
damaged UK 7/9/42,
rep; flew Gens Doolittle & Lemnitzer to Gibraltar 6/11/42;
Now the flight above was not un eventful:

Operation Torch: Eisenhower, Doolittle, Clark, Lemnitzer, and other officers depart for Gibraltar aboard six B-17 bombers
*Bay of Biscay*
USAAF B-17 bomber transporting Doolittle and Lemnitzer to Gibraltar attacked and damaged by Luftwaffe Ju-88 fighters
*Gibraltar*
Operation Torch: Doolittle, Clark, Lemnitzer, and other officers arrive aboard B-17s
and some nice tit bit
Quote: _My father was the copilot on that b-17 that got shot up and had to land in Gibraltar. there is an interesting account of this in the book Flying fortresses by Jablonski. My father was wounded, gave up his seat to Doolittle. they almost went into the drink when attacked off the coast transporting all the vip's to the Gibraltar conference with *no guns*_.

and _piloted by Lt. John C. Summers after transfer to the 340th BS, 97th BG. He and his crew named it 'Summers' Sleepers_






Maison Blanche 13/11/42; Tafaraoui 22/11/42; badly damaged again by enemy ground attack on Biskra 10/1/43; Salvaged 14/1/43.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2016)

Coast Guard SB-17G (B-17G)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2016)

Good stuff.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2016)

30721 (381st BG, 533rd BS, "Sweet and Lovely") returned to USA Jul 12, 1945


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2016)

24419 _Virgin Sturgeon, later renamed Honey Chile II _(92nd BG, 327th BS, later to 97th BG, 341st BS) destroyed on ground at Briskra, North Africa by attack of five Ju-88s Jan 10, 1943

see also: B-17F 41-24419: A Short Story


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2016)

24457 (5th BG, 31st BS, "The Azte's Curse") crashlanded due to brake failure Apr 23, 1943 and w/o


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2016)

30197 (385th BG, 550th BS, 'Mission Belle') lost Apr 11, 1944. MACR 3822
from 1944 Crash -  8th Air Force - 385th Bombardment Group - B-17F - "Mission Belle" #42-30197 : 






Mission Bell" with registration number 42-30197. 
It had so far participated in over 60's bombing mission over Germany. 
The plane had once again started with hundreds of other 
from Great Ashfild in England in the morning. Bomb Group Mission 
was to wipe out industries in Politzer (then a German city that now belongs to Poland). 

In bombing struck one of the engines at Mission Bell by 
German anti-aircraft shell and became inoperable. Mission Bell could 
therefore no longer keep up with the bomb group, but left the for- 
mation. Shortly thereafter, also stopped on the third engine of the plane. 
In this mode, the pilot reported that they planned to travel to 
neutral Sweden to make a forced landing. 

Swedish military telegraphed to the army leadership that a Flying Fortress 
had been discovered south of Utlangan at 13:44. It was Mission Bell 
an hour later, after circling in the skies between Kristianopel 
Bergkvara and, finally, emergency landing at Molle Hall. 

But the local HOME GUARD respective military was what was on the welcoming committee Molle Hall on the afternoon of April 11, 1944? 

The crew of Mission Bell consisted of the following young airmen: 
Duane Pangle, pilot (Lieutenant) 
Önner Davis, co-pilot (Lieutenant) 
In Samuel Kaiser, navigator (Lt.) 
Robert C. Breasbois, tower gunner (Sergeant) 
Herbert L Witherington, new towers (sergeant) 
James E. Gant, telegraph (Sergeant) 
Herold C jones, bombardier (Sergeant) 
Thomas W. Cavanagh, bombardier (Sergeant) 
Arthur V Brandt, right gunner (Sergeant) 
Vincent L Corleto, left gunner (Sergeant) 

The pilot, Duane Pangle, told me before he died with the rank of major in 
March 2003, that his entire crew were interned in camps in the Loka 
Värmland and held there until just a few months before the end of the war 
in May 1945.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 5, 2016)

"...his entire crew were interned in camps in the Loka 
Värmland and held there until just a few months before the end of the war 
in May 1945."

No disrespect intended ..... but this was a _hardship_?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2016)

I do not understand, could you please explain?


Internment camps in Sweden during World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_A number of British and US servicemen, primarily crew members of the aircraft damaged during bombing missions over Germany, found themselves on Swedish soil, and were interned by the Swedish authorities. Unlike civilian refugees from Germany, who were kept in internment camps, British and American airmen were placed in hotels and bed and breakfast establishments in the Falun area, and enjoyed relative freedom. They received their regular military pay from their home countries, which allowed them to be much better off than the local Swedish residents.[6]_


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 5, 2016)

Internment in neutral Sweden -- where there was peace and plenty -- is neither as dangerous as flying daylight bombing over occupied Germany nor as restrictive as spending time imprisoned in a Stalag. What don't you understand?


----------



## johnbr (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2016)

michaelmaltby said:


> Internment in neutral Sweden -- where there was peace and plenty -- is neither as dangerous as flying daylight bombing over occupied Germany nor as restrictive as spending time imprisoned in a Stalag. What don't you understand?



i can not understand the remark. still dont. lets leave at that.

Inter view with the pilot on landing in Sweden 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3rdnSTV4rY_

at 1 min 31


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 6, 2016)

Read and comprehend the meaning of_ your own words, Snautzer01:_

"...._British and American airmen were placed in hotels and bed and breakfast establishments in the Falun area, and enjoyed relative freedom. They received their regular military pay from their home countries, which allowed them to be much better off than the local Swedish residents.[6]"_


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2016)

42-97272 303rd BG 359th BS, "Duchess Daughter" in taxi accident Jul 6, 1944


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2016)

B-17G-1-BO 42-31047, 381st BG, 535th BS, Little Duchess-Wolverine shot down by fighter at Ottbergen,


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2016)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2016)

9042 ("The Berlin Sleeper" 97th BG, 34th BS) at Polebook Mar 1942, flown on first 8th AF mission Aug 17, 1942;
transferred (92nd BG, 325th BS) at Bovington Sep 1942; transferred ("Ridge Runner" 303rd BG, 359th BS) at
Molesworth; transferred to Honington RG Apr 22, 1943; transferred to 403 AD RG Langd Lodge May 6, 1943;
transferred to AFSC at Bovington Jul 26, 1943. WO May 20, 1945.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2016)

30040 (96th BG, 337th BS, "Wabbit Twacks III") shot down by Obfw Friedrich May in a Fw 190A-6 of JG 2/3 at Vavincourt, near Bar-le-Duc, France Oct 14, 1943. 1 KIA, 5 POW, 4 evaded. MACR 837


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2016)

B-17 Bob Hope and his USO Tours in ETO and PTO

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2016)

B-17 grave sad to see.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2016)

An interesting shot.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 5, 2016)

B-17 with 6 gun nose on and off.
_B_-_17_ Experimental 6 _gun nose_ turret, Delivered Cheyenne 31/10/43; Gt Falls ...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 5, 2016)

Delivered Geiger 419BS/301BG 20/4/42; experimental armament equipment installed at Bovingdon; never involved in combat; Returned to the USA 14/2/43 for Project Reed; Reconstruction Finance Corporation (sold for scrap metal in USA) Kingman 7/10/46. DREAMBOAT.

the only time something like this was attempted. There was also The Reed Project, which sought to correct weaknesses in the firepower and layout of the B-17E. The plane used for this project was 41-9112, taken from the 92nd BG in England and modified by Major Robert Reed at Bovington. Consolidated power turrets were grafted onto the nose and tail and the radio room gun installation was altered as well (2 guns instead of one, power assisted, plus a wider field of fire). Due to the nose reconfiguration, the bombardier position was moved to a tunnel under the chin. The bomb-bay doors were also split, so they did not extend as far into the slipstream. It was later returned to the States and did not, as far as I am aware, fly any combat missions in this configuration.

The plane was given the name "The Dreamboat". Talk about mis-naming a plane!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 5, 2016)

johnbr said:


> the only time something like this was attempted. There was also The Reed Project, which sought to correct weaknesses in the firepower and layout of the B-17E. The plane used for this project was 41-9112, taken from the 92nd BG in England and modified by Major Robert Reed at Bovington. Consolidated power turrets were grafted onto the nose and tail and the radio room gun installation was altered as well (2 guns instead of one, power assisted, plus a wider field of fire). Due to the nose reconfiguration, the bombardier position was moved to a tunnel under the chin. The bomb-bay doors were also split, so they did not extend as far into the slipstream. It was later returned to the States and did not, as far as I am aware, fly any combat missions in this configuration.
> 
> The plane was given the name "The Dreamboat". Talk about mis-naming a plane!
> View attachment 356551
> View attachment 356552



I have seen a bunch of pictures of this modification, but no closeups of the remote-controlled 50 aimed from the former radio compartment. You wouldn't have one would you?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 6, 2016)

Good pics.
BTW, the location was Bovingdon, in Hertfordshire, not Bovington, Dorset, the location of the Tank Museum.


----------



## johnbr (Nov 6, 2016)

A1 Engine No. 1 Fuel Tank 
..A2 Engine No. 2 Fuel Tank 
..A3 Engine No. 2 Feeder Tank 
..B1 Engine No. 3 Fuel Tank 
..B2 Engine No. 3 Feeder Tank 
..B3 Engine No. 4 Fuel Tank 
..C1 Bomb Bay Aux. Fuel Tank 
..C2 Bomb Bay Aux. Fuel Tank 
..C3 Engine No. 1 Wing Tanks 
..C4 Engine No. 2 Wing Tanks 
..C5 Engine No. 3 Wing Tanks 
..C6 Engine No. 4 Wing Tanks

..D1 Engine No. 1 Oil Tank 
..D2 Engine No. 2 Oil Tank 
..D3 Engine No. 3 Oil Tank1 
..D4 Engine No. 4 Oil Tank 
..E1 Eng.1 Supercharger Oil 
..E2 Eng.2 Supercharger Oil 
..E3 Eng.3 Supercharger Oil 
..E4 Eng.4 Supercharger Oil 
..F1 Hydraulic Oil Supply Tank 
..F2 Hydraulic Accumulator 
..G Heat System GLYCOL Tank 
..H Propeller Anti-Icing Tank ..I Oxygen Filler Valve 
..J Batteries (3) 
..K Battery Vent Bottles 
..L Hand Fire Extinguishers 
..M1.Landing Gear Oil & Air Valve 
..M2.Landing Gear Oil & Air Valve 
..M3.Tail Gear Oil & Air Valve 
..N1 Landing Tire Air Valve 
..N2 Landing Tire Air Valve 
..N3 Tail Tire Air Valve 
..


----------



## johnbr (Nov 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 6, 2016)

B-17. Pilot training manual for the Flying Fortress B-17. Contents

Fuel System

The fuel system of the B-17F consists of 4 independent fuel supplies of approximately equal capacities, each feeding one engine. There are 3 tanks in each wing, with provisions for 2 additional groups of outer wing feeder tanks. These outer wing feeder tanks (Tokyo tanks) are composed of 9 individual, collapsible self-sealing cells per wing. The fuel supply can also be increased by auxiliary installations of re-leasable fuel tanks in the bomb bay.

The fuel in any tank is available to any engine supply tank in the airplane through a fuel transfer system consisting of 2 selector valves and an electrical transfer pump.

There is also a hand transfer pump in the bomb bay as an emergency transfer medium. Fuel booster pumps in the outlets of the 4 major wing tanks eliminate vapor lock between the tank and the engine fuel pump. They also provide fuel to the carburetor when the engine pump fails. An electrically controlled fuel shut-off valve is installed in the line beyond the fuel booster pump to prevent fuel flow through a severed fuel line.

*FUEL CAPACITY
FUEL TANKS* *U.S. GALLONS * EACH* *TOTAL U.S. GALLONS*
No. 1 and No. 4 engines 425 850
No. 2 and No. 3 engines 213 426
Feeders (2) 212 424
Outboard Wing 1-5 (Total)s 270 540
Inboard Wing 6-9 (Total) 270 540
Total Fuel (Overload)
2780
Bomb Bay Extras (2) 410 820
Total Fuel (Special)
3600 (13626 l)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 7, 2016)

Cool night one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2016)

Yep.. and well known.


----------



## johnbr (Nov 7, 2016)

*Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress „Snake Hip”s Heavy Flak Damage. 92nd Bomb Group 327th Bomb Squadron code UX-T 42-31713 24 8 1944*


----------



## johnbr (Nov 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 7, 2016)

B-17 cockpit.


----------



## johnbr (Nov 7, 2016)

B-17, 42-39970, ‘E-Rat-Icator’ 730th BS, which was one of the first to use Petroleum Jelly bombs. This was to be the only aircraft of the 452nd to survive every mission and return home

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 9, 2016)

Nice stuff John


----------



## johnbr (Nov 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2017)

42-5234 Delivered Cheyenne Oct 23, 1942, to Wayne Co Dec 2, 1942, Dorval Dec 11, 1942, Gander Prestwick Jan 7, 1943. To RAF as Fortress II FA707. To 206 Sq Benbecula, Scotland, To 220 Sq Lagens, Azores. Ditched off San Muguel, Azores Jul 26, 1944. All crew rescuded by Portuguese vessel Lourenco Marques.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2017)

B-17G-55-BO42-102560 (95th BG, 334th BS, "The Thomper") MIA Nov 30, 1944. MACR 10840

Delivered Cheyenne 14/3/44; Gr Island 1/4/44; Dow Fd 8/4/44; Assigned 334BS/95BG [BG-X] Horham 11/4/44; 62m, Missing in Action Merseburg 30/11/44 with Chas Wicker, Co-pilot: Alf Rivas, Navigator: Fred Johnson, Bombardier: Warren Briggs, Radio Operator: Gordon Bryce (5 Killed in Action); Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Jim Robinson, Ball turret gunner: Jim Knighton, Waist gunner: Don Dale,Tail gunner: Ed Kobley (4 Prisoner of War); flak, crashed Merseburg, Ger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2017)

42-5293 B-17F-45-BO 'Ole Sad Sack 383 BG

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## jacob johnson (Mar 3, 2017)

these pictures are awesome but they don't do the plane any justice this is a beautiful plane in person and if you can go see one in person I totally recommend it


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 3, 2017)

Out of interest, here's another pic of "The Last Straw" shown at Post #81. Apparently, this airframe flew in the SWP Theater and had been one of the aircraft flown into Hickam Field during the Pearl Harbor attack:


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2017)

42-102790 to RFC at Kingman as TB-17G Nov 9, 1945


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2017)

42-30336 (385th BG, 548th BS, *Miss Nonalee II*) attempted to reach Sweden with mechanical problems Oct 9, 1943, but came down at Norholm Mark, near Varde, Denmark. 1 evaded, 10 POW. Repaired by Luftwaffe and flown as 7+8 MACR 824. "Miss Nonalee II" was assigned to KG 200 but crashed near Bad Voeslau at the transfer flight to Vienna on 28 August 1944. It was salvaged and transported to Wiener Neustadt for repair which wasn't finished before Russian troops arrived in March/April 1945. The aircraft wore still the Rechlin markings 7+8 at the transfer flight

sources: Joe Baugher's Home Page , Luftwaffe im Focus nr 25


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2017)

B-17F 41-24585 "Wulf Hound" of 360BS, 303BG, which became DL+XC


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 17, 2017)

WWII Bombers Two USAF Boeing B-17-B bombers in flight circa 1941

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
5 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 17, 2017)

At first I gave that pic a thumbs-up...then removed it and applied bacon. A simply gorgeous and atmospheric photo (plus I always like to see colour pics from the late-30s and 1940s because they bring the subject-matter to life in a way that's impossible with monochrome imagery).

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 17, 2017)

Ooooh...shiny!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2017)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 23, 2017)

Beautiful


----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)

Lt. Col. Louis G. Thorup
of Salt Lake City, Utah and 1st Lt. John A. Webb​of Detroit, Michigan, review a course flown deep into Germany." Pilots in flight gear, members of an Eighth Air Force bomber crew, pose looking at a map while standing in front of a Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress at an unidentified US Army Air Forces base somewhere in England, circa early 1944.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 3, 2017)

Panoramic view of a Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress assembly area at the Vega Aircraft Corporation's main plant in Burbank, California, circa 1942-1945. Aircraft rear fuselage assemblies are seen in foreground, forward fuselage assemblies in left background, and center fuselage/wing assemblies in right background.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)

Boeing Images - Search Result

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)

The authentic WW 2 poster above measures 242 inches. There are no dates that I could find. The poster refers to the correct location of where an individual's Dinghy (Life Raft) should be placed. The posters originate from the "AAF, Flight Control Command, Safety Education Division, In Cooperation With AAF School of Applied Tactics, Bombardment Division."


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 5, 2017)

B-17E, "The Last Straw" s/n 41-2432




​From this site...Pacific Wrecks

*Aircraft History*
Built by Boeing at . Delivered to the U. S. Army on November 29, 1941. Departed Boeing Field piloted by Lt. Herbert J. Felton.

*Wartime History*
On December 6, 1941 took off piloted by 1st Lt. Robert E. Thacker as part of an unarmed ferry flight that departed Hamilton Field bound for Hickam Field. On the morning of December 7, 1941, the formation arrived during the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor. While landing at Hickam Field, this B-17 was accidentally fired on by American anti-aircraft gunners and blew a tire during the landing.

During December 1941, this B-17 flew search missions off Hawaii. Afterwards, ferried overseas to Australia.

On March 12, 1942 took off on a bombing mission against Salamaua and claimed a Zero shot down.

On July 24, piloted by Lt. Hughey with co-pilot 1st Lt. Gilbert Erb departed Longreach Airfield to Mareeba Airfield.

On September 28, 1942, piloted by 1st Lt Gilbert E. Erb on a flight from Mareeba Airfield to Archerfield Airfield.

Later, assigned to 43rd Bombardment Group, 65th Bombardment Squadron. Nicknamed "The Last Straw". Modified to mount twin 50 caliber machine guns from the tail of another B-17 in the nose for added forward firepower.

During January 1945, this B-17 was scrapped at Brisbane.

USAAF
5th AF
43rd BG
63rd BS

Former Assignments
7th BG
40th BS

43rd BG
65th BS

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2017)

the plane crash landed in a field near melun, france on 12 december 1942. the germans were able to repair it and fly it to germany. this is reported to be the first b-17 the germans were able capture intact and fly again. :

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

The crew of _Hell’s Angels_ celebrates upon returning from their 28th mission, 15 June 1943
Men of the 303rd Bomb Group add their autographs to _Hell’s Angels _before it returns to the US, June 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 13, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 13, 2018)

Are we to assume the white outlined areas on the captured B-17 are guides on where to shoot it?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## special ed (Sep 16, 2018)

post 132 the troops are wearing the one piece herringbone pattern work/fatigue suit.


----------



## johnbr (Sep 21, 2018)

December 1942, a year after Pearl Harbor. "Production. B-17 heavy bomber. A nearly complete B-17F 'Flying Fortress' at Boeing's Seattle plant." Photo by Andreas Feininger

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 27, 2018)

Tagas, please do not forget to source where you got the pictures from.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2018)

Pictures must be sourced...

























Smokey

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 28, 2018)

Love it

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2018)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2018)

Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress
prototype B-17


----------



## johnbr (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2018)

Re Post #144. The aircraft is a B-17E (note the frames on the nose glazing), and the Perspex is not damaged. This appears to be the work of the censor, obliterating the Norden bombsight from the print.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 1, 2018)

Good catch Terry. From a batch of E's




​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 1, 2018)

Agree with Airframes. 41-9148 falls in last batch of E models -9011/9245.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2018)

B-17. Pilot training manual for the Flying Fortress B-17. Contents


----------



## billrunnels (Oct 3, 2018)

Tagas said:


> Crew of 92nd Bomb Group loading bombs on B-17F 41-9148 “Boomerang”
> Seen plenty of Lancs, Stirlings and Halifaxes being bombed up, but what caught my eye here was the nose plexi-glass damage. This fortress wouldnt have taken off with damage like that surely?......
> View attachment 511223


It would not have taken off with the reflected damage. Temporary repair would have been maid. On one of my mission patches had been applied to 8 or 10 shrapnel hole damage received the day before. Maintenance was excellent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*YB-17 Flying Fortress 1st bomber group stationed at Langley field to carry out various new bombing techniques*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*B-17F-105-BO No 42-30455. at Alconbury .



* 
*Senior Pilots pose in front of a 325th Bomb Squadron Boeing B-17F-105-BO, AAF Serial No. 42-30455, after a successful mission to Hülser Berg Germany in late June 1943. Equipped with radar, this aircraft flew several missions as the lead aircraft of the group. Unfortunately, this aircraft went down in North Sea 16 November 1943 while returning from Norway after being transferred to the 390th BG/569th BS at RAF Framlingham in Suffolk. 10 crew MIA. MACR 1400
*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 27, 2018)

New O. D. paint on the 17 as well as the B-18 and A-20 in the background in post 152.


----------



## johnbr (Dec 31, 2018)

B-17 Flying Fortress bomber in New Caledonia, 1944; note markings that showed 118 bombing missions, 20 aircraft destroyed, 7 merchant ships sunk, and 6 combat vessels destroyed

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

*Yank in British colours - a B17 Flying Fortress II A of 220 Costal Command Sqn. seen flying past a Hebridiean island on return to its base at Benbecula during May 1943.*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 3, 2019)

*B-17 carrying a pair of Republic-Ford JB-2 Loon*With a maximum range of 150 miles, the Loon was launched at a minimum speed of 220 m.p.h. and climbed at a rate of 500 to 1,000 feet per minute to the altitude set on its altimeter. The optimum altitude in flight was between 2,000 and 4,000 feet, and the optimum speed in flight 400 m.p.h.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2019)

WWII US GI Photo - ID'd German Captured B-17 w German Markings Altenburg Germany | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2019)

1942 vintage Original magazine photo Air Hero Capt. Hewitt T. Wheless WWII | eBay
1944 WWII US 8th Air Force Photo 8"x10" 398th BG B-17 Air Ministry Maintenance | eBay
1944 WWII US 8th Air Force Photo 8"x10" 398th BG B-17 Air Ministry Painting Tail | eBay
1944 WWII US 8th Air Force Photo 8"x10" 398th BG B-17 Air Ministry Taxi Runway | eBay
1944 WWII US 8th Air Force Photo 8"x10" 398th BG B-17 Air Ministry Ready Takeoff | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2019)

5 Grand ww2 8x10 5 grand 5000th b-17 96th bg | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2019)

B-17F "Old Baldy" 41-24455 right side scoreboard. 5th AF, 43rd BG Date: October 20, 1943 . Original Nose Art photo B-17 "Old Baldy" 43rd BG ID'd | eBay see also B-17 "Old Baldy" 43rd BG - Google Search


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2019)

WW 2 ~ Usa Photos ~~ B-17 Bomber & Crew (( Special 3 Pak )) | eBay
USAAF WW2 B-17 Bomber Sack Time Ground Crew #1 8x10 Nose Art Photo 303rd BG | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2019)

1944 WWII US Army Air Force Photo 3"x5" 398th Bombardment Group B-17 Parachute | eBay
1944 WWII US Army Air Force Photo 3"x5" 398th Bombard Group B-17 Dropping Bombs | eBay
USAAF WW2 B-17 Bombers Dawn Raid 8x10 Photo 91st BG Meulan France ETO WWII | eBay


----------



## John Bousquet (Feb 2, 2019)

Terrific Images ... Looking for any pictures of 351st BG 508th Sqn .... triangle J. Dad shot down in "Aristocrap". Float A/C when "Murder Inc." wouldn't start on Mission to Bremen in Nov '43.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2019)

John Bousquet said:


> Terrific Images ... Looking for any pictures of 351st BG 508th Sqn .... triangle J. Dad shot down in "Aristocrap". Float A/C when "Murder Inc." wouldn't start on Mission to Bremen in Nov '43.


this one?
Delivered Long Beach 10/9/43; Scott 28/9/43; Assigned 510BS/351BG [TU-A] Polebrook 24/10/43; {2m} Missing in Action Bremen 26/11/43 with Orville Castle, Co-pilot: Leon Anderson, Radio Operator: Mike Beckett (3 Killed in Action), Navigator: Marion Cessna, Bombardier: Ken Williams, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Clinton Logan, Ball turret gunner: Francis Bousquet, Waist gunner: Lawton Wilkes {RIP 15/9/44}, Waist gunner: Bob Cheek,Tail gunner: George Bond (7 Prisoner of War); flak & enemy aircraft, crashed Eggese, a mile S of Gross Mackenstedt, SW of Bremen. Missing Air Crew Report 1576. ARISTOCRAP.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2019)

B-17 Bomber Plane Nose Art 385th Bomb Group 8th Air Force Original WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2019)

1948 vintage original magazine photo B-17 Bomber “Sweet And Lovely” Painted | eBay
1945 vintage original magazine photo print B-17 Bomber Replacements WWII | eBay
1943 vintage original magazine photo print Combat Airmen Do Stiff Drill WWII | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2019)

*WWII photo- 398th Bomb Group- B-17 Bomber plane on BOMB RUN w/ ENEMY FLAK* | eBay
*WWII photo- 398th Bomb Group- B-17 Bomber planes on BOMB RUN - No. 287317* | eBay
*WWII photo- 398th Bomb Group- B-17 Bomber planes on BOMB RUN - No. 2102543* | eBay
*WWII photo- 398th Bomb Group- B-17 Bomber plane Nose Art- WONDER BIRD* | eBay

Wonder Bird must have been a survivor warrior. It is surrounded with B-17G Matthews' Crew - 600th Squadron - 9 October 1944


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2019)

*WWII photo- 301st Bomb Group- B 17 Flying Fortress Bomber plane ENGINE REPAIR* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2019)

*WWII photo- B 17 Flying Fortress Bomber plane Nose Art- CITY OF AURORA* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2019)

*WWII photo- 99th Bomb Group- B-17 Bomber plane BELLY LANDING- No. 25419* -3 | eBay
*WWII photo- 99th Bomb Group- B-17 Bomber plane BELLY LANDING- No. 25419* -2 | eBay
*WWII photo- 99th Bomb Group- B-17 Bomber plane BELLY LANDING- No. 25419* -1 | eBay



B-17F-50-BO: 42-5350 to 42-5484 42-5419 "Whizzer"condemned crash landing Mar 5, 1943 Navarin airfield ( Navarin Airfield - Wikipedia )


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2019)

*WWII photo-99th Bomb Group- B-17 Flying Fortress plane ON RUNWAY No. 2102851*-1 | eBay
*WWII photo-99th Bomb Group- B-17 Flying Fortress plane ON RUNWAY No. 2102851*-2 | eBay


History: 42-102851 | B-17 Bomber Flying Fortress – The Queen Of The Skies

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2019)

*WWII photo-99th Bomb Group- B-17 Flying Fortress planes on BOMB RUN -No.338411 | eBay

Boeing B-17G-85-BO 43-38411 348BS/99BG Tortorella

History: 43-38411 | American Air Museum in Britain


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2019)

*WWII photo- 99th Bomb Group- B-17 Flying Fortress Bomber plane No. 232023* | eBay

B-17G-35-BO 42-32023 "Flak Happy"
History: 42-32023 / Flak Happy | B-17 Bomber Flying Fortress – The Queen Of The Skies


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 13, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> *WWII photo- 99th Bomb Group- B-17 Bomber plane BELLY LANDING- No. 25419* -3 | eBay
> *WWII photo- 99th Bomb Group- B-17 Bomber plane BELLY LANDING- No. 25419* -2 | eBay
> *WWII photo- 99th Bomb Group- B-17 Bomber plane BELLY LANDING- No. 25419* -1 | eBay
> 
> ...


Any landing is a good landing..........


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

B-17 Bomber Fighter Plane B-24 Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

B-17 Bomber Fighter Plane B-24 Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2019)

5 Grand #5000 B-17 Bomber Plane B-24 Burtonwood UK Army Air Force WW2 WWII Photo | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2019)

original official WWII 486th BOMB GROUP photo Album Rare Find | eBay

B-17F-100-BO: 42-30332 to 42-30431 Delivered Cheyenne 30/5/43; Rapid City 19/6/43; Dow Fd 29/6/43; Assigned 410BS/94BG [GL-W] Rougham 9/7/43; LIL’ OPERATOR. 
42-30427 / Lil’ Operator | B-17 Bomber Flying Fortress – The Queen Of The Skies


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2019)

Nice stuff!


----------



## mike cunningham (Apr 11, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Israeli Fortress, not seen every day
> 
> View attachment 339271
> View attachment 339272
> View attachment 339273


----------



## mike cunningham (Apr 11, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Israeli Fortress, not seen every day
> 
> View attachment 339271
> View attachment 339272
> View attachment 339273


----------



## mike cunningham (Apr 11, 2019)

so what year would they have been flying b-17s? from where and for what purpose and who for? very interesting issue


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 11, 2019)

They B-17 was Israel's only bomber used in the 1948 War of Independence.


----------



## mike cunningham (Apr 11, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> They B-17 was Israel's only bomber used in the 1948 War of Independence.


----------



## mike cunningham (Apr 11, 2019)

tdhanks I never dreamed they used them you mean they bombed british targets? are you saying they had only one plane or dthey justd flew b-17s?


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 11, 2019)

As much as I dislike Wiki.......69 Squadron (Israel) - Wikipedia


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2019)

Foto Schiphol Holland 1943 B-17 Flying Fortress Beute Flugzeug Kennung Luftwaffe | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2019)

Foto Schiphol Holland 1943 B-17 Flying Fortress Beute Flugzeug KG 200 Luftwaffe | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2019)

Foto Schiphol Holland 1943 B-17 Flying Fortress Beute Flugzeug Luftwaffe KG 200 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 15, 2019)

Great


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2019)

Ww2 aircraft photo Boeing bomber experimental xb40 b17 flying fortress | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2019)

*WWII photo- B 17 Flying Fortress Bomber plane Nose Art- CITY OF AURORA* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Husky (Apr 19, 2019)

Amazing times , people and an aircraft.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 24, 2019)

B-17 in a world of B-24s


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2019)

*WWII photo- 463rd Bomb Group- B 17 Bomber plane IN FLIGHT - No. 46377* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (May 8, 2019)

Great shot


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2019)

Kodak dupe slide Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress, serial no. ends in 34, code RS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

Original WWII AAF 8x10 Photo B-17 FLYING FORTRESS BOMBER MECHANICS McChord 63 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2019)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-17 Bomber "WELL GODDAM"!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2019)

VTG WW2 B-17 ORIGINAL PHOTO ARMY AIR CORPS FORCE MILITARY SOLDIERS CREW plane | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Pilots (Squadron Jackets) w/ ak Damaged B-17 Bomber Tail Section! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2019)

WW2 Picture Photo YB-17 Flying Fortress bomber May 1942 B-18 and A-20 Havoc 1390 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 2, 2019)

Search Results: "LOT 745" - Prints & Photographs Online Catalog (Library of Congress)


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 16, 2019)

SB-17G with rescue boat
Org WWII Photo: American B-17 Radar Trainer Aircraft 1946 RARE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 17, 2019)

2x Foto, Luftwaffe, 4 motoriger Bomber, Werknummer: 124585 | eBay

41-24585 | American Air Museum in Britain 

B-17F 41-24585 "Wulfe-Hound" was assigned 360BS/303BG [PU-B] Bangor 14-Oct-42; Molesworth 16-Oct-42; Missing in Action Rouen-Sotteville 12-Dec-42 sustained damage from enemy aircraft, force landed in a field in France. Was removed and repaired by the Germans and flew with KG200. No MACR issued. 4POW 6EVD. Aircraft participated in 3 Operations. (See Biography events)

18-Nov-42 Mission #1 - U-Boat pens, St. Nazaire, France (See Biography)
6-Dec-42 Mission #2 - Carriage & Wagon Works, Lille, France (See Biography)
12-Dec-42 LAST OPERATION Mission #3 Railroad marshalling yards, Rouen, France. (See biography)

First B-17 captured by Luftwaffe restored at Rechlin, Ger. and used for affiliation and demonstration duties, then assigned to I./KG200 as A3+AE in Sep 43. Transferred to ELG at Wadi Tamet, Libya as part of the station coded Traviata to study British troop movements, but on 16-Apr-44 was low on fuel and pilot Ober Lt Dumke slightly injured was forced to ditch in shallow water in Bay of Kalamata with no loss to crew.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

WW2 ~ Military Police officer and MP Jeep ~ B-17 Bomber ~ Type 1 photo ~ Rare | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2019)

Kodak dupe slide Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress, serial no. ends in 34, code RS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 5, 2019)

xb-38


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2019)

B-17 Bomber Plane Crash 388th Bomb Group 8th Air Force Original WWII Photo | eBay

Knettishall in 24 August 1943 and was scraped for parts


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

U.S. Army Air Force Boeing Flying Fortress in flight 8x10 World War II Photo 699 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2019)

Org. Nose Art Photo: B-17 Bomber "HONEY"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2019)

Org. Photo: 92nd & 384th Bomb Group B-17 Bombers Parked on Busy Airfield!!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2019)

MD389 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug plane Beute USA Bomber crash Sommer 1943 | eBay
MD391 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug plane Beute USA Bomber crash Sommer 1943 | eBay
MD388 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug plane Beute USA Bomber crash Sommer 1943 | eBay

Bauer: 5942 (388th BG, 563rd BS, "Sky Shy/Wenatchee Special") shot down by Hptm Werner Schroer in Bf 109G-6
of JG 27/II Stab near Ulm, Germany Sep 6, 1943, Stuttgart, Germany. MACR 3121.
1 KIA, 1 died of injuries, 8 POW.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

Original WWII Photo AAF AIRCRAFT MECHANICS work on B-17 BOMBER McChord Field 308 | eBay
Original WWII Photo AAF AIRCRAFT MECHANICS work on B-17 BOMBER McChord Field 310


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

Mitchel Field Long Island NY US Army Air Corps Base 1940 personal photo album | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 11, 2019)

Any ideas about the aircraft on the left?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

Bomber in the bow compartment of the American b-17G bomber War Photo 4x6 inch L | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

Boeing B-17F-55-bo Flying Fortress War Photo 4x6 inch L | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Boeing B-17F Flying Fortress at Great Falls, Montana 1943 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Boeing B-17F Flying Fortress at Great Falls, Montana '43 II | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Boeing B-17F Flying Fortress Frozen at Great Falls, Montana 1943 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Boeing B-17B Flying Fortress at March Field 1941 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Boeing QB-17 Flying Fortress Drone and Mother Ships 1946 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 17, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Any ideas about the aircraft on the left?



Douglas O-46?


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 17, 2019)

Very possible Jim, good eye.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 17, 2019)

B-17 "Queen of Hearts", (aka "Li'l Satan") returned after flak killed bombardier.

Delivered Tulsa 27/3/44; Kearney 22/5/44; Grenier 29/5/44; Assigned 524BS/379BG [WA-U] Kimbolton 12/6/44 LIL SATAN; returning from Toulouse flak hit blew off nose 25/6/44 with Karl Becker; Navigator: Bob Evans, Bombardier: Arthur Maataa (2 Killed in Action); Waist gunner: Joe Simoncini (Prisoner of War), force landed RAF Hunsdon, Herts;

Missing in Action Magdeburg 28/9/44 with Chas Rutledge, Navigator: Stan Pain (2 Killed in Action); Co-pilot: Tom Martin, Bombardier: Dave Anderson, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Doyle Poling, Radio Operator: Ellis Pierson, Ball turret gunner: Cliff Rondou, Waist gunner: Arthur Green,Tail gunner: Kyle Brown (7 Prisoner of War); flak, crashed Niederdadleben, W of Magdeberg, Ger;many Missing Air Crew Report 9364. LIL SATAN aka QUEEN OF HEARTS.

379Th Bomb Group, 524 Bomb Squadron.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 17, 2019)

Either that or an Hs 126!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2019)

WW2 B-17 Bomber Satan's Workshop 8x10 Nose Art Photo 303rd BG Hells Angels WWII | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2019)

Press Photo: BEST! 379th Bomb Group B-17 Bomber(#42-39789) w/ Heavy Damage; 1944 | eBay

B-17 42-39789 / Little Skunkface Delivered Long Beach 31/8/43; Scott 19/9/43; Assigned 527BS/379BG [FO-F] Kimbolton 19/10/43; then 526BS [LF-W]; transferred 487BG Lavenham 15/7/44; retUS 1103 Morrison 31/1/45; Reconstruction Finance Corporation (sold for scrap metal in USA) Altus 4/10/45







​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2019)

Org. Tail Art Photo: F-9 Photo Recon Plane (Converted B-17 Bomber) w/ Female!!! | eBay

F-9 Flying Fortress


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2019)

*WWII photo- B 17 Bomber plane US Airman PAINTS MISSION MARK on Nose* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2019)

WWII planes

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 23, 2019)

It would be nice to see one of these in 1:48 because it would never ever buy one


----------



## johnbr (Oct 27, 2019)

Aviation Art


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2019)

USAAF B17 Bomber Modified YB40 with Aircobra Escorts WW2 WWII 5x7 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2019)

USAAF B17 Bomber Modified YB40 Version #101 WW2 WWII 5x7 | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 29, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> USAAF B17 Bomber Modified YB40 with Aircobra Escorts WW2 WWII 5x7 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 558716


Never seen P-39s escorting before. Would I pay 23$US($70,000.00CAN) or would I download it here for free...
Boeing/Lockheed-Vega YB-40 42-5925 in flight | World War Photos


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 29, 2019)

Are they aircobras or KING COBRAS?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

379th Bomb Group - B-17 - 8th AF Original photo #8 | eBay


----------



## MIflyer (Nov 12, 2019)

B-17, Iba Field, PI, Oct 1941 Photo from USAF Museum

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2019)

WWII photo gunner of the B-17 bomber machine gun from the 301st Air Force 85e | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 13, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Never seen P-39s escorting before.



They aren't. The YB-40 is escorting them.

I'll get my coat! 😁


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 USAAF B 17 FLYING FORTRESS 34 | eBay

Baugher _"Boeing B-17F-90-BO Fortress (91st BG, 323rd BS "Dirty Gertie/Hell's Belles") overshot landing at Bassingbourn, UK Jul 28, 1943 due to shot up hydraulics, ranoff airfield into oatfield and eventually ended up in ditch. Salvaged"_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2019)

An interesting shot.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 18, 2019)

Agreed


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Nov 21, 2019)

B-17 in German hands. net


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 21, 2019)

Erprobungsstelle der deutschen Luftwaffe - Luftfahrttechnischen Museum Rechlin e.V.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2019)

WWII photo Bombers V-17F "Flying Fortress" follow the bombing of targets in 14p | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 4, 2019)

Vomber -17? Stars look camo coloured on the lead aircraft


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2020)

1945-6 USAAF Tempelhof Airdrome Berlin Germany 8x10 Photo Airplane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2020)

1946 USAAF Tempelhof Airdrome Berlin Germany Photo B-17 Airplane | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2020)

490th Bomb Group - B-17 - 8th AF Original photo#1 | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2020)

https://img.luzernerzeitung.ch/S=W2.../14/66caa768-9bbe-45b2-8fcf-3412d1b97369.jpeg

42-31329 | American Air Museum in Britain
Delivered Cheyenne 22/10/43; Gr Island 3/11/43; Memphis 10/11/43; Assigned 334BS/95BG [BG-H] Horham 15/11/43; with Glen Infield force landed RAF Manston 4/3/44; 25m, Missing in Action Augsburg 16/3/44 with Jim Reed, Co-pilot: Maj Noel Strader, Navigator: Murray Ball, Bombardier: Bill Gadek, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Harry Blake*, Radio Operator: Clayton Emerson*, Waist gunner: Rich Sherry*, Waist gunner: Willard Buss*,Tail gunner: David Harte (9INT); Ball turret gunner: Henry Gorski (POW, those marked * also given as POW in group aircraft history); crash landed Oberriet-Kriessen, Diepoldsau, Switz; Missing Air Crew Report 3229.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 20, 2020)

Good one


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2020)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2020)

Org. Photo: 452nd Bomb Group B-17 Bomber (#42-31332) Parked on Airfield!!! | eBay

42-31332 | American Air Museum in Britain: Delivered Cheyenne 19/10/43; Gt Falls 1/11/43; Denver 20/11/43; Prestwick 8/1/44; Assigned 730BS/452BG Deopham Green 9/1/44; force landed mid air coll with 42-102660 24/2/44; Salvaged 28/12/44; Returned to the USA 121 BU Bradley 4/7/45; 4168 Base Unit, South Plains, Texas 10/7/45; Reconstruction Finance Corporation (sold for scrap metal in USA) Kingman 13/12/45. FRIVOLOUS SAL.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2020)

Org. Photo: Aerial View 384th Bomb Group B-17 Bomber (#43-38752) on Mission!!! | eBay

Aircraft | American Air Museum in Britain : Delivered Lincoln 16/9/44; Grenier 30/9/44; Assigned 547BS/384BG [SO-O] Grafton Underwood 16/10/44; transferred with group to Istres for mapping duties, Salvaged 9AF Germany 10/12/45. LITTLE CINDER.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2020)

Org. Photo: Aerial View 384th Bomb Group B-17 Bomber (#43-38766) on Mission!!! | eBay

B-17G-95-BO


Aircraft | American Air Museum in Britain : Delivered Lincoln 18/9/44; Grenier 30/9/44; Assigned 410BS/94BG [GL-F] Rougham 2/10/44; transferred 546BS/384BG [BK-R] Grafton Underwood 16/10/44; transferred with group to Istres for mapping duites, Salvaged 9AF Germany 10/12/45.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 23, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Vomber -17? Stars look camo coloured on the lead aircraft


Geo, not only the subdued stars, but the interesting camo on the B-17 in post #344 got me digging.

This is what I found out about 41-24433 at Joe Baugher's site:


> 24433 modified for long range photo recon and assigned to 15th PMS.
> Sent to England Oct 1942, and to North Africa Nov 18, 1942.
> Found unsatisfactory for mapping missions over enemy territory and later used as courier aircraft.
> Condemned May 1, 1944.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

B-17F-5-BO 41-24433
Delivered Middleton AD 9/7/42; Bolling 28/7/42; Westover 3/10/42; Assigned 15PRS/3PRG Membury, UK 7/9/42; Steeple Morden, UK 27/10/42; transferred 12AF La Senia, Alg. 6/12/42; Algiers 25/12/42; Le Kroub, Alg. 5/6/43; La Marsa, Tun. 28/6/43; Grottaglie, It. 4/10/43; Bari 28/12/43; Salvaged 1/5/44


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO OF A RARE B-17 USED AS AN AIR SEA RESCUE AIRCRAFT BOAT | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

ORIGINAL PHOTO OF A B-17 WITH AN ODD UNDERBELLY ATTACHMENT ETO | eBay


----------



## Dana Bell (Jan 27, 2020)

GrauGeist said:


> Geo, not only the subdued stars, but the interesting camo on the B-17 in post #344 got me digging.
> 
> This is what I found out about 41-24433 at Joe Baugher's site:



Good research there, but there's a scratch on the scan of that image. The original 4x5 CT is at the National Archives as RG342 K933; it shows the radio call as 124453, not 124433.

Cheers,


Dana

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2020)

Crew Arming Ball Turret B17 Flying Fortress Print WW2 WWII 8x10 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2020)

VINTAGE/ANTIQUE LOT WW2 PICTURES PHOTOS MILITARY AIRFORCE? AIRPLANES PLANES B | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2020)

VINTAGE/ANTIQUE LOT WW2 PICTURES PHOTOS MILITARY AIRFORCE? AIRPLANES PLANES | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2020)

Org. Nose Art Photo: 96th Bomb Group B-17 Bomber "OLE PUSS"!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2020)

Org. Photo: Aerial View of B-17 Bomber (#41-2548) & B-24 Sharing the Air!!! | eBay

Baugher: delivered to Pendleton Feb 5, 1942; transferred to Boise Feb 17, 1942; transferred to Salt Lake City Jun 24, 1942; transferred to Biggs Oct 20, 1942; transferred to Pueblo Jan 28, 1943. Reclaimed as scrap Oct 19, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2020)

Great shots.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG BOEING B-17 SCHWEIZERISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay

B-17G-35-BO Delivered Cheyenne 23/1/44; Billings 27/1/44; Gr Island 21/2/44; Presque Is 12/3/44; Assigned 339BS/96BG [QJ-D] Snetterton 13/2/44; Missing in Action Augsburg 13/4/44 with Bill Potter, Co-pilot: Don Malloy, Navigator: Loren Merrick, Bombardier: Jim Claire, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Dorris Cox{?KIA}, Radio Operator: Chester Lyskana, Ball turret gunner: Henry Gusmann, Waist gunner: Jessie Costa, Waist gunner: Clinton Rensau,Tail gunner: Beng Hallberg (10INT); enemy aircraft KOd #3, force landed Dubendorf, Switz. Missing Air Crew Report 3767. (Repaired and used by Swiss AF); Returned to the USA 1377 BU Grenier 9/10/45; Reconstruction Finance Corporation (sold for scrap metal in USA) Walnut Ridge 7/1/46.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

AMAZING WWII Aerial View Photo 350th SQ 100th BOMB GROUP B-17 Planes In Flak | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

AMAZING WWII Aerial Photo 350th SQ 100th BOMB GROUP B-17 Bomber & Contrails | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

WWII Aerial Photo 350th SQ 100th BOMB G B-17 Bombers Leaving Contrails In Sky #2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

WWII Aerial Photo 350th SQ 100th BOMB GROU B-17 Bombers Leaving Contrails In Sky | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2020)

Original WWII Aerial View Photo 350th SQ 100th BOMB GROUP B-17 Combat Formation | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

Boeing B-17F-85-BO Fortress, 42-30043. Delivered Cheyenne to 3/4/43; Sioux City 14/4/43; Kearney 4/5/43; Bangor 23/5/43; Assigned to the 547BS/384BG [SO-V] Grafton Underwood on 29 May 1943; Missing in Action Frankfurt 4 October 1943 with Giles Felker Kauffman, Co-pilot: George Molnar, Navigator: Frank Pogorzelski, Bombardier: James J. Lacroix, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: William Jarrell, Radio Operator: Jules Theodore Beck, Ball turret gunner: Jacob M. Martinez, Waist gunner: Paul Spodar, Waist gunner: Peter Seniansky, Tail gunner: Stanley Thomas Reuben (10 Returned to Duty); ditched North Sea, all rescued by HM drifter ‘Lord Keith’.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

Original WWII Photo B-17 Sky Wolf Bomber & Capt Morales Crew 303rd Hells Angels | eBay

41-24562 | American Air Museum in Britain

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2020)

Original WWII Photo 303rd Group Hells Angels 8 Ball Bomber B-17 Nose Art Names | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - Air Corps GIs Standing On Opposite Ends Of B-17 Wing - TOP! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2020)

WWII B-17 Co Pilot Personal Memoir Germany Berlin Raid 350th SQ 100th BOMB GROUP | eBay

8th Air Force 250 | American Air Museum in Britain Take a look, description of raid etc.








1944 Press Photo B-17 Flying Fortress Planes in Bombing Raid on Berlin | eBay











Whole book about this raid
Amazon product

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2020)

WWII B-17 Co Pilot Personal Memoir Germany-Poland Raid 350th SQ 100th BOMB GROUP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2020)

B-17 WWII Co Pilot Personal Memoir Germany-Franc Raid 350th SQ 100th BOMB GROUP | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2020)

B-17 Co Pilot Personal Memoir Germany-France Raid 350th SQ 100th BOMB GROUP WWII | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2020)

WWII B-17 Co Pilot Personal Memoir Germany Raid 350th SQ 100th BOMB GROUP RARE! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2020)

WWII B-17 Co Pilot Personal Memoir Germany/France Raid 350th SQ 100th BOMB GROUP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - Air Corps GI Poses By B-17 w/ Tail Number 238209 On Runway | eBay
42-38209 | American Air Museum in Britain Delivered Cheyenne 16/1/44; MacDill 4/2/44; Assigned 817/483BG Tortorella 30/3/44; transferred 347BS/99BG Tortorella 3/1/3/44; [58m retUS 4100 BU Patterson 1/8/45; Recl Comp 2/5/46. EARTHQUAKE McGOON.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - B-17 w/ Tail Rudder That Took A Hit Tail Number 231853 - TOP! | eBay

42-31853 | American Air Museum in Britain Delivered Cheyenne 28/12/43; Kearney 10/1/44; Savannah 12/1/44; Morrison 20/1/44; Assigned 33BS/301BG Cerignola 27/1/44; Lucera 1/2/44; Missing in Action {27m} Lyon 25/5/44 with Chas Bogar, Roelkey, Strieby, Schiavo, Cavanaugh, Klein, Taylor, Halverson, Hudson (10 Killed in Action); mid air coll with 42-31605


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - Great View From Inside Bomber Looking Out Shredded Fuselage | eBay
WWII US GI Photo - Great View From Outside Bomber Looking In Shredded Fuselage | eBay


----------



## ajc (Feb 27, 2020)

This was my grandfather's bomber. Arthur E. Copeland. He was the navigator. Where can I obtain official copies of these pictures or reference where the originals are kept?

Thanks,
Art Copeland


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 27, 2020)

ajc said:


> This was my grandfather's bomber. Arthur E. Copeland. He was the navigator. Where can I obtain official copies of these pictures or reference where the originals are kept?
> 
> Thanks,
> Art Copeland


 Not sure which one you are referring to but these are on eBay


----------



## ajc (Feb 27, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Not sure which one you are referring to but these are on eBay



5942 - Sky Shy. MACR 3121. I clicked the link but the post is from Sept 2019.


----------



## Barrett (Feb 28, 2020)

Always wondered why so many allied pilots delivered fully operational aircraft to the enemy, or (as in Philippines and Java) left them intact before retreating. The three (?) B-17s are a case in point.


----------



## ajc (Feb 28, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Always wondered why so many allied pilots delivered fully operational aircraft to the enemy, or (as in Philippines and Java) left them intact before retreating. The three (?) B-17s are a case in point.


If you're referring to 42-5942 -- per the MACR, the pilot gave the order to bail out but one of the enlisted men likely didn't hear the order and went down with the plane. From the pictures of the plane, it was far from fully operational after "landing".


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## johnbr (Apr 3, 2020)

How a Norden Bombsight worked - Akhil Kadidal infographic B-17 cones of defensive armament fire - Akhil Kadidal infographic

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## varsity07840 (Apr 4, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Always wondered why so many allied pilots delivered fully operational aircraft to the enemy, or (as in Philippines and Java) left them intact before retreating. The three (?) B-17s are a case in point.


In both cases it was a panic retreat, especially at Clark Field. And in both cases Command underestimated the Japanese's ability to rebuild/repair abandoned aircraft. They were not fully operational.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2020)

WWII Military Planes & Soldiers Macdill Air Field FL Vintage Aviation Photos Lot | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Apr 10, 2020)

While cataloging the items in a donation that came into the Museum a few years ago, I came across these two pictures. No additional information on this program. Note: This aircraft has the national insignia with the red stripe, so it does belong in this forum. The photos show the starboard and port sides of a USAF B-17G, 44- 85784, that has been modified with wing-tip gun turrets. The brief note on the back indicates that the starboard turret was to be manually operated and the brief note on the port view indicated the port turret was to be remote controlled. B-17G with Wing-Tip Gun Turrets

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 10, 2020)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2020)

B-17 First Flying Fortress Formation US Army Air Corps Langley 8x10 Photo WWII | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2020)

Org. Photo: Aerial View 92nd Bomb Group B-17 Bomber (#41-9125; "PROWLER")!!! | eBay

42-9125 (97th BG, 342nd BS, "Prowler") flew on the first 8th AF heavy bomber mission to the Rouen/Sotteville marshalling yards on Aug 17, 1942. Aircraft was used to make courier flights to North Africa in support of Operation TORCH, transferred to 92nd BG Combat Crew Replacement Center at Alconbury 25-Aug-42 and used as a target

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2020)

Org. Photo: 381st Bomb Group B-17 Bomber w/ AA Flak Damage to Engine; 1943!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2020)

Org. Photo: Aerial View 91st Bomb Group B-17 Bomber(#42-97151) in Flight!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2020)

Org. Photo: 381st Bomb Group B-17 Bomber Parked on Airfield; 1945!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Foto Beute Flugzeug Kennung Flying Fortress USA Leeuwarden Niederlande KL387 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 24, 2020)

Beauty. I've never seen that photo of "Wolf Hound" before.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2020)

*WWII photo-401st Bomb Group- B 17 Bomber plane (42-107092)- FORCED LAND by FLAK | eBay

Baugher: 42-107092 (401st BG, 615th BS, *Umbiago/Freckles*) interned in Switzerland Jul 31, 1944. MACR 7825 Returned Sep 1, 1945


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- 401st Bomb Group- B 17 Bomber plane on Runway (42-39943) SHOT DOWN* | eBay

Baugher: 42-39943 (401st BG, 612th BS) lost May 7, 1944


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- 401st Bomb Group- B 17 Bomber planes on BOMBING RUN (44-8825)* | eBay

Baugher: Lockheed/Vega B-17G-85-VE


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- 401st Bomb Group- B 17 Bomber planes IN FLIGHT on BOMBING RUN* 29 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- 401st Bomb Group- B 17 Bomber planes (44-6506)(43-38810)(42-107113) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2020)

*WWII photo- 401st Bomb Group- B 17 Bomber plane on BOMB RUN (42-97872) KIA* | eBay

Baugher: 42-97872 (401st BG 614th BS "Rosie's Sweat Box") lost Sep 17, 1944 on takeoff for mission to Groesbeck. The plane failed to clear the hedge at the end of the runway on takeoff and exploded, killing all but the tail gunner who died the next day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2020)

FOTO - FLUGZEUG - US-BOMBER - Boing B-17 - Flying Fortress - Tilloloy (Somme) -1 | eBay
FOTO - FLUGZEUG - weiterer Schwerer "US-BOMBER" - Boing B-17 - Flying Fortress | eBay
FOTO - FLUGZEUG - US-BOMBER - Boing B-17 - Flying Fortress - Tilloloy (Somme) -2 | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2020)

Org. Photo: 385th Bomb Group B-17 Bomber Crash Landed in Field; 1945!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Col Campbell (May 10, 2020)

Nine and one-half years ago (gosh, was it that long!), the Experimental Aircraft Association flew in its B-17G "Aluminum Overcast" to Jackson's Hawkins Field for a static display. Here's a post I put on my blog: ColCampbell's Barracks: Veterans' Day 2010 

The EAA brought her back in Oct. 2017 for another visit: ColCampbell's Barracks: Visit to the B-17 "Aluminum Overcast" 

Hope you enjoyed these "modern" pictures of a venerable aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2020)

WWII 1948 PHOTO-OF A MILITARY BOMBER PLANE AT PORTO ALEGRE, BRAZIL-VERY COOL | eBay

1948

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2020)

WWII 1948 MILITARY PHOTO-OF A MILITARY PLANE AT PORTO ALEGRE, BRAZIL-VERY COOL | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

*WWII photo-379th Bomb Group- Parked B 17 Bomber plane (42-31927) LOST 8/13/44* | eBay

42-31927 | American Air Museum in Britain : _Delivered Denver 6/1/44; Kearney 15/1/44; Assigned 526BS/379BG [LF-F] Kimbolton 8/2/44; Missing in Action Oranienburg 13/8/44 with Bob Felgar, Navigator: Homer Gregory, Bombardier: J.W. Hansen, Radio Operator: Ron Moellering, Ball turret gunner: Harry Swinger, Waist gunner: Carl Weller,Tail gunner: Bob Fox (7 Prisoner of War); Co-pilot: Henry Benitez, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Albt Chase (2 Killed in Action); flak hit quickly followed by explosion, crashed Lonlay Le Tesson, SE of Flers, Fr; Missing Air Crew Report 7905. _


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 17, 2020)

Memphis Belle and Shoo Shoo Baby at the USAF Museum

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2020)

Orig. Slide, Curtiss-Wright Corp. Boeing JB-17G Flying Fortress 1958 Edwards AFB | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 19, 2020)

Taken in the Pacific, a well worn B-17E.
Heart symbols are They are Purple Hearts for the number of wounded crew members. 
Forums / General Discussion / Photo of the week - Axis and Allies Paintworks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2020)

1942 USAAF Reparatur Training B-17 Fliegende Festung IN England Original Neu Fot | eBay








Baugher; B-17E 41-9023 414th BS, 97th BG, *Yankee Doodle*) carried General Ira Eaker on 8th AF's first operational mission, a raid on Rouen Aug 17, 1942. Transferred to 92nd BG at Bovington Aug 25, 1942. Transferred to 91st BG, 323nd BS at Vassingbourn Mar 30, 1943. Scrapped in UK Jul 26, 1945


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2020)

WWII Navy PB-1 Flying Fortress Bomber - Period Original Print | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2020)

USAAF B17 Flying Fortress Royal Flush! 303rd BG Nose Art WW2 WWII 5 x 7 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 13, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII Navy PB-1 Flying Fortress Bomber - Period Original Print | eBay
> 
> View attachment 591368


I really like that. Blue camo?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2020)

26 ORIGINAL PHOTOS WING CREATION B-17 B&W Air Force 365th Service Squadron WWII | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

1944 Press Photo US Flying Fortress plane that crash landed with partial tail | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Org. Photo: Aerial View 381st Bomb Group B-17 Bomber (#42-39997) Over BERLIN!!! | eBay

Baugher: Lockheed/Vega B-17G-10-VE Fortress, 42-39997 (381st BG, 533rd BS, *Big Mike/Frenchy's Folly*) flown to Kingman, AZ Nov 28, 1945, broken up 1945-47.

42-39997 | American Air Museum in Britain : Delivered Long Beach 29/10/43; Assigned 533BS/381BG [VP-R] Ridgewell 13/1/44 as BIG MIKE; on mission to Leipzig with George Hansen, Radio Operator: Ed Senk (Killed in Action); sustained severe battle damage on Rheims mission 2/5/44, but repaired by many volunteers over weeks, including fitting an F-model wing on a G aircraft. When it passed all tests, assigned back in action completing 100 missions, before returning to States, 121 BU Bradley 30/5/45; 4168 Base Unit, South Plains, Texas 21/10/45; Reconstruction Finance Corporation (sold for scrap metal in USA) Kingman 28/11/45. FRENCHY’S FOLLY.








Below : from Roger Freeman Collection Object number FRE 4873

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2020)

Hanne Laursens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online
Hanne Laursens dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Baugher : Lockheed/Vega B-17F-50-VE

42-6174 | American Air Museum in Britain : Delivered Long Beach 13/8/43 with Joe Hearn(d); Cheyenne 15/8/43; Assigned 422BS/305BG [JJ-K] Chelveston 7/11/43 HOME-SICK ANGEL; 858BS/492BG Alconbury (Carpetbagger Ops) 26/6/44. STRIPPED FOR ACTION aka SWING SHIFT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 5, 2020)

Yikes


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 42-30336 (385th BG, 548th BS, *Miss Nonalee II*) attempted to reach Sweden with mechanical problems Oct 9, 1943, but came down at Norholm Mark, near Varde, Denmark. 1 evaded, 10 POW. Repaired by Luftwaffe and flown as 7+8 MACR 824. "Miss Nonalee II" was assigned to KG 200 but crashed near Bad Voeslau at the transfer flight to Vienna on 28 August 1944. It was salvaged and transported to Wiener Neustadt for repair which wasn't finished before Russian troops arrived in March/April 1945. The aircraft wore still the Rechlin markings 7+8 at the transfer flight
> 
> sources: Joe Baugher's Home Page , Luftwaffe im Focus nr 25
> 
> ...


Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online
Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online
Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online
Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

B-17F-100-BO

42-30336 | American Air Museum in Britain

Delivered Cheyenne 17/5/43; Gore 1/6/43; Smoky Hill 2/6/43; Gr Isle 4/6/43; Dow Fd 27/6/43; Assigned 548BS/385BG [GX-E] Gt Ashfield 27/6/43; Missing in Action Anklam 9/10/43 with Glyndon Bell (INT, but escaped to Sweden via Danish Resistance); Co-pilot: Arnold Martin, Navigator: Frank Bachman, Bombardier: Joe Osterman, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Henry Elliott, Radio Operator: Lloyd Rodemer, Ball turret gunner: Harry Rudick, Waist gunner: John Edii, Waist gunner: Marshall Bryan,Tail gunner: Albert Spencer, foto-Charlton Browning (10 Prisoner of War); mech prob, force landed Nordholm Mark, near Varde, Denmark; Missing Air Crew Report 824. MISS NONALEE II. (Used by Luftwaffe KG200.)


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Baugher: 42-31156 (447th BG, 708th BS) lost Apr 11, 1944. MACR 3824. The plane was damaged on a missionto Poznan, Poland. The crew tried to make it to Sweden, but crashed on Bornholm Island. 6 evaded, 4 POW.

42-31156 | American Air Museum in Britain 
Delivered Dallas 26/9/43; Gr Island 13/10/43; Assigned 708BS/447BG [CG-L] Rattlesden 19/11/43; Missing in Action Rostock 11/4/44 with Howard Pauling, Co-pilot: Lauren Davis, Bombardier: Paul Scherer, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Glen Standish, Waist gunner: Leo Kingston,Tail gunner: Elvin Albaum (6 Returned to Duty); Navigator: Ernie Morman, Radio Operator: Paul Knight, Ball turret gunner: Jim Prusa, Waist gunner: Henry McCowan (4 Prisoner of War); flak, crash landed Bornholm Is, near Ibsker, Den. Missing Air Crew Report 3824. BIG STOOP.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## spark802 (Oct 10, 2020)

johnbr said:


> B-17. Pilot training manual for the Flying Fortress B-17. Contents
> 
> Fuel System
> 
> ...





johnbr said:


> View attachment 356585
> View attachment 356586



In the wing spar these 3 bigger lines are hydraulic ?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2020)

Original WWII Snapshot Photo 34th BOMB GROUP B-17 BOMBERS Mendlesham England 105 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2020)

WW2 USAAF Three B-17 Flying Fortresses Landing Photo 91st Bomb Group C264 | eBay

91st Bomb Group AF Station 121 in Bassingbourn, England from 1942 - 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 17 Flying Fortress Bomber plane Nose Art - THE SHAMROCK SPECIAL* | eBay

42-29591 | American Air Museum in Britain B-17F-60-BO 42-29591 Delivered Cheyenne 12/1/43; Rapid City 21/2/43; Kearney 12/3/43; Salina 31/3/43; Memphis 8/4/43; Dow Fd 16/4/43; Assigned 336BS/95BG [ET-K] Alconbury 22/4/43; 2m, transferred 401BS/91BG [LL-Z] Bassingbourn 16/6/43; AFSC 15/4/44; Returned to the USA 4135 BU Hill Fd 22/6/44; 617 BU Tooele 1/3/45; Reconstruction Finance Corporation (sold for scrap metal in USA) Kingman 13/11/45. THE SHAMROCK SPECIAL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 17 Flying Fortress Bomber plane Nose Art - ACK ACK ANNIE* | eBay

42-32095 | American Air Museum in Britain Delivered Cheyenne 28/1/44; Kearney 11/2/44; Presque Is 25/2/44; Assigned 457BG Glatton 14/3/44; transferred 322BS/91BG [LG-L] Bassingbourn 16/3/44, first NMF ass. to 91BG; {143m inc group's last 25/4/45} Returned to the USA 121 BU Bradley 11/6/45; 4168 Base Unit, South Plains, Texas 16/6/45; Reconstruction Finance Corporation (sold for scrap metal in USA) Kingman 13/12/45. ACK-ACK ANNIE.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2020)

Org. Photo: 2nd Bomb Group B-17 Bomber (#42-30388; "SUNNY DAY", Lost 1944); 1943 | eBay

Danny Boy ( 42-30388 / Danny Boy | B-17 Bomber Flying Fortress – The Queen Of The Skies)
Baugher: lost on mission to Regensburg Aug 17, 1943. MACR 406 MARC mentions the wrong nickname for this plane.










Crew info from 42-30388 / Danny Boy | B-17 Bomber Flying Fortress – The Queen Of The Skies

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2020)

WWII US 8th Air Force B-17 Flying Fortresses 390th Bomb Group Photo Lot | eBay

Douglas-Long Beach B-17F-45-DL 42- 3328 (390th BG, 568th BS, "Miss Furtune") hit by a rocket fired by Obfw Hans Raab in Bf 110G-2 of ZG 1/2, then collided with 42-3415 and both crashed at Burgsteinfurt, Germany Oct 10, 1943. MACR 861. 6 KIA, 4 POW.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2020)

Original WWII RPPC Photo Early War AAF B-17 FLYING FORTRESS BOMBERS Airfield 555 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 31, 2020)

spark802 said:


> In the wing spar these 3 bigger lines are hydraulic?



Without knowing much about the hydraulic system of the B-17, it looks like it from that picture you supplied. The rigid lines go to a switching and distribution valve or some such thing, usually actuated by hydraulic pressure when a function like opening bomb bay doors or raising and lowering undercarriage is required.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 USAAF B 17 FLYING FORTRESS 102 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

USAAF B-17 Fortress 43d BG Nose Art Dobodura New Guinea 1943 1 ORIGINAL Photo #2 | eBay
USAAF B-17 Fortress 43d BG Nose Art Dobodura New Guinea 1943 1 ORIGINAL Photo #1 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2020)

*WWII photo- B 17 Flying Fortress Bomber plane Nose Art - EAGER BEAVER* | eBay







41-24487 | American Air Museum in Britain : Boeing B-17F-10-BO 41-24487

Assigned 368BS/306BG [BO-Q] Westover 25/8/42; Thurleigh 13/10/42; AFSC 1/5/44; was longest serving B-17F in 8th BC; Returned to the USA Tinker 28/7/44; to Williamsport Technical Institute, Patterson Fd, Penn.; 20/6/45 for aeronautical programme, the nose section still on display. EAGER BEAVER.

See article here: http://www.psu.edu/ur/2000/25aug00newswire.html
'PENN COLLEGE DONATES WORLD WAR II AIRCRAFT

Pennsylvania College of Technology has donated the last remnant of a World War II B-17 bomber to a Georgia Museum to honor a request from its pilot, retired Air Force Col. Marlen E. Reber. The "Eager Beaver," a nose cone from the historic aircraft that had been displayed at Penn College's Kathryn Wentzel Lumley Aviation Center since 1992, recently arrived at its new home, the Mighty Eighth Air Force Heritage Museum in Savannah.'

'The plane flew more combat missions (45) than any other B-17 in the European Theater of operations. After the war, Penn College's predecessor, Williamsport Technical Institute, bought the aircraft for $350 for instructional purposes. Most of the plane was scrapped in 1952, but the nose cone featuring a cartoon-like figure was retained. For more information on Pennsylvania College of Technology, visit Future made by hand'


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2020)

*WWII photo- 305th Bomb Group- B 17 Bomber plane on Airfield (44-83395)* -3 | eBay
*WWII photo- 305th Bomb Group- B 17 Bomber plane on Airfield (44-83395)* -2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## jgreiner (Nov 18, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII US GI Photo - Air Corps GIs Standing On Opposite Ends Of B-17 Wing - TOP! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 571104



Umm.........that's most definitely a B-24 wing!


----------



## jgreiner (Nov 18, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> *WWII photo-379th Bomb Group- Parked B 17 Bomber plane (42-31927) LOST 8/13/44* | eBay
> 
> 42-31927 | American Air Museum in Britain : _Delivered Denver 6/1/44; Kearney 15/1/44; Assigned 526BS/379BG [LF-F] Kimbolton 8/2/44; Missing in Action Oranienburg 13/8/44 with Bob Felgar, Navigator: Homer Gregory, Bombardier: J.W. Hansen, Radio Operator: Ron Moellering, Ball turret gunner: Harry Swinger, Waist gunner: Carl Weller,Tail gunner: Bob Fox (7 Prisoner of War); Co-pilot: Henry Benitez, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Albt Chase (2 Killed in Action); flak hit quickly followed by explosion, crashed Lonlay Le Tesson, SE of Flers, Fr; Missing Air Crew Report 7905. _
> 
> View attachment 584567


No #1 engine, top, belly or chin turret. All faired over. There's gotta be a story about that! Can't be just salvaged for parts because they certainly wouldn't expertly sheet metal over those missing parts/areas!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2020)

RARE Original WWII Photo 305th Bomb Squadron Fleet of B-17 Bombers on Field | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2020)

RARE Original WWII Photo Arkie II B-17 Bomber Nose Art 305th Bomb Squadron | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2020)

RARE Original WWII Photo Gremlin Trainer B17 Bomber Nose Art 305th Bomb Group | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2020)

Orig. Foto USAAF Flugzeug Wrack Boeing B-17 Wehrheim b. FRANKFURT Main 1944 | eBay
Orig. Foto USAAF Flugzeug Wrack Boeing B-17 Wehrheim b. FRANKFURT Main 1944 | eBay

Baugher: Boeing B-17G-50-BO 42-102452. Delivered Cheyenne Mar 4, 1944, to Kearney Mar 22, 1944, to Grenier Apr 5, 1944. Assigned 337th BS, 96th BG at Snetterton Apr 7, 1944. In midair collision with 42-97382 and crashed near Wehrheim, 12 mi N of Frankfurt, Germany May 12, 1944. MACR 4862. 2 KIA, 8 POW.

42-102452 | American Air Museum in Britain


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2020)

*WWII photo- 384th Bomb Group- B 17 Bomber plane Nose Art - RUTHLESS* | eBay

Baugher: Boeing B-17F-85-BO 384th BG, 547th BS, *Ruthless* ditched in North Sea Oct 4, 1943 on mission to Frankfurt, Germany. 10 crew rescued.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 2, 2021)

WW2 B-17 plane front view Aviation original ; #626 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 USAAF B 17 FORMING UP SHIP 384TH BG SPOTTED COW 115 | eBay

Baugher: Douglas-Long Beach B-17F-60-DL 42-3441 (384th BG, 547th BS, *Patches II*) used as assembly ship. Flew 61 combat missions as ‘Patches II’ before being retired. Became lead assembly ship of 384th Bombardment Group, flying with the 547th Bombardment Squadron, based at RAF Grafton Underwood. Nick-named ‘Spotted Cow’.

Notice W behind serial nr

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 3, 2021)

Many times 2 "w"s: War Weary. For all your assembly ship needs

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Many times 2 "w"s: War Weary. For all your assembly ship needs
> 
> View attachment 607324​


I do like those wacky coloured ships.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

WW2 B-17 plane on field Aviation original ; #624 | eBay

384th Air Expeditionary Group - Wikipedia The 384th was assigned to the 41st Combat Bombardment Wing of the 1st Bombardment Division. Its tail code was Triangle-P.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2021)

RARE Original WWII Photo 305th Bomb Group Photographer Camera Man Posing w/ Gear | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2021)

WWII Boeing B-17 Typhoon McGoon 2 41-9211 1940s 35mm Slide Kodachrome Aircraft | eBay

Baugher: 9211 delivered to Cheyenne May 22, 1942; assigned to 11th BG, 98th BS at Hickham, Hawaii Jun 11, 1942, named "Typhoon McGoon"; flew a mission over Guadalcanal Jan 1943; RETUS at Orlando and assigned to 901st BU Dec 14, 1945. Final fate not in available record, probably sold for scrap in early 1946.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 17, 2021)

*PHOTO* Boeing YB-17 Flying Fortress Bomber ~ Excellent 8x10 Print | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2021)

Orig WW2 Photo B-17 447th Bomb Group 8th AAF Nose Art Tail Gunner Estate | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2021)

First USAF Airplane to Comedown in Sweden in World War Two. - 8x10 photo | eBay

Baugher: 42-3217 (MSN 8153, 381th BG, 535rd BS, *Georgia Rebel*) damaged by flak over Norway and crashlanded at Vannacka, Sweden Jul 24, 1943. MACR 132. 1 killed, 9 interned, later returned.

42-3217 | American Air Museum in Britain : Delivered Cheyenne 30/3/43; Dow 23/5/43; Assigned 535BS/381BG [MS-T] Ridgewell 24/5/43 with Osce Jones, Seth Armstead, Leon Spivey, Chas Nevius, Jim Haynie, Joe Nicatra, Alf Haugen, Chas Newcomb, Shannon Early, Maurice Kelleher.
On returning from mission to St Nazaire on 28 June 1943, a liferaft broke loose and caught round the tail fin, and with aircraft spiralling down out of control Lt Melvin Hecker was able to tie the raft’s lines to a waist gun, and using the gun as a lever, prised the raft loose and enabled the pilot to get the ship under control again.
Not too soon, as two German fighters swept in to attack the stricken ship, but they were both shot down and the Rebel headed home OK.
Missing in Action 6m Heroya 24/7/43 with Osce V. Jones, Co-pilot: George McIntosh, Navigator: Art Guertin, Bombardier: Chas Nevius, Radio Operator: Jim Haynie, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Joe Nicatra, Ball turret gunner: Chas Newcomb, Waist gunner: Alf Haugen, Waist gunner: Shannon Early,Tail gunner: Maurice Kelleher (10 Interned);
Flak hits damaged #2 and 3 along with a fuel leak, force landed Vannacka, Sweden, but later freed. The aircraft suffered only slight damage and eventually moved to Satenas, where it became a source for spares when other B-17s arrived.
Missing Air Crew Report 132. This was the first US bomber to land in Sweden in WWII. GEORGIA REBEL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 4, 2021)

From Imgur

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FowellBox (Feb 4, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> *WWII photo- 384th Bomb Group- B 17 Bomber plane Nose Art - RUTHLESS* | eBay
> 
> Baugher: Boeing B-17F-85-BO 384th BG, 547th BS, *Ruthless* ditched in North Sea Oct 4, 1943 on mission to Frankfurt, Germany. 10 crew rescued.
> 
> View attachment 605440


The insignia on the fuselage sides is unusual, in having the bars at the sides being painted over the squadron and individual codes.
BDH


----------



## Airframes (Feb 4, 2021)

Looks like the transition period, from just the roundel and star, with the bars in the process of being added, but the painting not yet completed. Note that the blue outline to the bars is not yet in place, and the outline to the roundel has yet to be re-painted in blue.
Hard to tell, but the existing outllne to the roundel and bars appears to be red, narrowing down the time period somewhat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-17H Search & Rescue Flying Fortress Bomber, India 1946 ~ Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 9, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17 "STINGY" 231053 338TH ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO U23 | eBay

42-31053 | American Air Museum in Britain Delivered Cheyenne 12/9/43; Assigned 338BS/96BG [BX-W] Snetterton 29/9/43; while on a training mission damaged in mid air coll with 43-37684 (96BG) 11/10/44, with Nick Jorgenson, Co-pilot: Dave Fritsch, Navigator: Ralph Harrison, Bombardier: Tom Hooper, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Edwin Frogner, Radio Operator: Paul Worthington, Ball turret gunner: Howard Raab (7 Killed in Service); fuselage broke in half and crashed Woodend, near Towcester, Nthnts UK. Salvaged 11/10/44. STINGY. (named by M/Gen Fred Anderson, CO of 8thBC, for his son).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-17 (42-31363) "Vapor Trail" 306th B.G. Lost In Action ~ Original Print | eBay

Baugher: (306th BG, 368th BS) lost Mar 27, 1944. MACR3479

42-31363 | American Air Museum in Britain Delivered Cheyenne 25/6/43; Gr Island 7/11/43; Nashville 13/11/43; Assigned 368BS/306BG [BO-G] Thurleigh 19/12/43; Missing in Action Tours 27/3/44 with Pilot: Rene Fix, Co-Pilot: Weldon Franz, Navigator: Pete Kenny, Bombardier: Chas Hill, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Gene Engburg, Radio Operator: Dave Stoddard, Ball turret gunner: Rudi Phillips, Waist gunner: Alvin Nauman, Waist gunner: Frank Pfeifer, Tail gunner: Wade McRary (10 Prisoner of War); flak KO’d #3 & #4, water landing Bay of Biscay, picked up by German seaplane; Missing Air Crew Report 3479. VAPOR TRAIL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2021)

WW2 USAAF CREW OF "DELTA REBEL" 91ST BG BASSINGBOURN? ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Baugher: Boeing B-17F-30-BO 42-5077 (323rd BS, 91st BG, "Delta Rebel No 2") damaged by Hptm Oblt. Johannes Naumann RK of JG 26/6, then shot down by Obfw Adolf Glunz in Fw 190A-5 of JG 26/4 at Brunninghausen, Germany on raid to Gelsenkirchen, Germany Aug 12, 1943. MACR 261. 4 KIA, 6 POW.

FalkeEins - the Luftwaffe blog: Oblt. Johannes Naumann..leading ace of JG 6 ?
Aces of the Luftwaffe - Adolf Glunz

42-5077 | American Air Museum in Britain

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Feb 15, 2021)

Notice the two on the left with caps at wrong angle. On purpose?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17 42-399972 ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO U71 | eBay

Baugher Lockheed/Vega B-17G-10-VE 42-39972 (452nd BG, 730th BS) Our Buddy lost Dec 31, 1944. MACR 11233

42-39972 | American Air Museum in Britain Delivered Long Beach 23/10/43; Walla Walla 9/11/43; Assigned 728BS/452BG Deopham Green 18/1/44, Missing in Action Misburg 31/12/43 with Jack Money, Radio Operator: Frank Machen, Ball turret gunner: Don Lester, Waist gunner: Gerald Stimmel, Tail gunner: Grady Miller (5 Killed in Action); Co-pilot: Bob Neudorfer, Navigator: Joe Hill (Wounded in Action), Bombardier: Frank Jones, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Clyde Bellefeuille (4 Prisoner of War); enemy aircraft, crashed Rotenburg, Ger. Missing Air Crew Report 11233. OUR BUDDY.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2021)

WW2 USAAF , UNIDENTIFIED B-17 BEING REPAIRED , ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17 46397 99TH BG, ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

44-6397 | American Air Museum in Britain Delivered Kearney 25/7/44; Grenier 8/8/44; Assigned 416BS/99BG Tortorella 17/8/44; Missing in Action 38m Ruhland 23/3/45 with Walter Lea, Love, Ondercik, Macerollo, Biehl, Marcus, Burch, Hamilton, Willis all to Russian lines; cp Korupp (Prisoner of War); flak, crashed Hoyerswerde; Missing Air Crew Report 13255

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 USAAF CREW OF "DELTA REBEL" 91ST BG BASSINGBOURN? ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay
> 
> Baugher: Boeing B-17F-30-BO 42-5077 (323rd BS, 91st BG, "Delta Rebel No 2") damaged by Hptm Oblt. Johannes Naumann RK of JG 26/6, then shot down by Obfw Adolf Glunz in Fw 190A-5 of JG 26/4 at Brunninghausen, Germany on raid to Gelsenkirchen, Germany Aug 12, 1943. MACR 261. 4 KIA, 6 POW.
> 
> ...


WW2 USAAF 42-5077 "DELTA REBEL" 91ST BG ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO 1943 | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 18, 2021)

great shots.....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2021)

WW2 USAAF KNETTISHALL 388TH BG ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO U77 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17S 493RD BG OVER WINTER-HAUSENGR ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO U74 | eBay












USAAF Chronology:

EUROPEAN THEATER OF OPERATIONS (ETO)

STRATEGIC OPERATIONS (Eighth Air Force): 2 missions are flown.
Mission 843: As a follow-up to the yesterday's attacks on transportation
facilities as part of Operation CLARION, 1,274 bombers and 705 fighters are
dispatched to hit marshalling yards in Germany; they claim 15-0-16 Luftwaffe
aircraft; 1 B-24 and 6 P-51s are lost:
1. 446 B-17s are dispatched to hit marshalling yards at Treuchtlingen (61),
Crailsheim (52), Neumarkt (74), Ansbach (109) and Kitzingen (95); targets of
opportunity are Nordlingen (2), Schwabisch Hall (24), *Winterhausen* (7) and
other (2); 1 B-17 is damaged beyond repair and 34 damaged; 1 airman is WIA.
Escorting are 194 of 203 P-51s; they claim 5-0-2 aircraft on the ground;

Operation Clarion: February 22-23, 1945
This first Clarion operation was judged so successful that a repeat was ordered for February 23, though on a smaller scale. On that date the Eight Air Force effectively sortied 1,211 bombers and 492 Fighter escorts to attack rail centers in central Germany. While encountering almost no Luftwaffe opposition, they dropped 3,316.4 tons on assigned targets and numerous targets of opportunity. More than 110 tons were dropped on each of eight marshalling yards (Treuchtlin, Crailsheim, Neumarkt, Ansback, Kitzingen, Weimar, Gera, and Plauen. Also heavily bombed were Nordlingem, Schwabisch Hall, *Winterhausen*, Meiningen, Adelsberg, Hildburghausen, Lichtenfels, Schweinfurt, Ellingen, Ottingen, Wurzburg, Crailsheim, Jena, Osnabruck, Schluchter, Fritzler, Reichenbach, Steinau, and Paderborn, and the marshalling yards at Fulda and the railroad bridge at Kitzingen. Only two bombers failed to return to base, one ditching in the North Sea and the other having its crew parachuted safely in friendly territory. During the day the escorting P-51s claimed to have shot down seven German planes with the loss of one plane to Flak. The Fighter escorts also claimed to have destroyed or damaged 31 locomotives, 141 railroad cars, and 17 oil tank cars. Also during the day, three groups of fighters made sweeps, strafing airfields at Neuburg, Landsburg and Leipheim, rail and road traffic near Augsburg and near Frankfort. While losing one P-51 while strafing they claimed to have destroyed or damaged 23 German aircraft on the ground, 17 locomotives, 58 railroad cars, and 16 oil tank cars. And in a special operation, twenty-four B-24s dropped nearly 60 tons on the marshalling yards at Neuss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17 PRESS TYPE PHOTO U90 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17 FACTORY BURBANK , INFORMATION TO BACK PRESS TYPE PHOTO U89 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2021)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION BOEING B-17 CIVIL FRANCAIS F-BGSP | eBay






Lockheed/Vega B-17G-85-VE 44-8846 delivered Cheyenne Jan 17, 1945 where was fitted with AN/APS-15 radar. to Hunter Feb 12, 1945, to Grenier Feb 25, 19o45. Allocated to 511th BS, 351st BG at Polebrook Mar 25, 1945. Transferred to 365th BS, 305th BG at Chelveston. Went in 1947 to 49th RS (later 7499th Support Sqn in West Germany) and used for ELINT
missions along East German border and down Berlin corridors. Assigned 47th SCS, Furstenfeldbruck, West Germany Jan 1, 1948. Assigned to 45th PRS, Furstenfeldbruck, West Germany Jan 21, 1948 Assigned to 7499th AFS, Furstenfeldbruck, West Germany Nov 2, 1948. Redesignated RB-17G Mar 22, 1949 Assigned to 7499th CS, Furstenfeldbruck, West Germany May 17, 1949. Transferred to Wiesbaden Aug 25, 1950 Assigned to 7150th ABG, Wiesbaden [Erbenheim], West Germany Jul 23, 1951 Assigned to 7499th CS, Wiesbaden [Erbenheim], West Germany Nov 7, 1951 Assigned to AMC Dec 10, 1953 and transferred to Hill AFB, UT Dec 7, 1953. [noted in transit through Prestwick, Scotland 3Dec53]. SOC late 1954, and sold to Institut Geographique 
National of France Dec 1954 as F-BGSP. WFU in 1959 and stored. Whilst with the IGN, spent some time in South Africa as ZS-DXM reserved but not allocated. Transferred May 1985 to 
Fortress Toujours Volante and e-registered as F-AZDX and is still flying. Departed Orly Oct 24, 2006 for new home at Saint-Yan. To be put on ground display at La Ferte Alais. Flown there Mar 19, 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2021)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION BOEING B-17 DU GENERALE KOENIG | eBay

Boeing B-17 Bir-Hakeim offert au général Koenig by AndréSteiner

BIR HAKEIM

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17 42-30727 "FIGHTIN BITIN" 306TH BG THURLEIGH ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO | eBay

Baugher: (306th BG, 367th BS, "Fightin Bitin") shot down by Fw Emil Schmelzinger in BF 109G-6 of JG 11/9 at Hohefeld, Germany Oct 14, 1943 on Schweinfurt mission. MACR 817. 5 KIA, 5 POW.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17G 43-38832 "IRENE" OF THE 306TH BG ORIGINAL PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay








Boeing B-17G-95-BO

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG BOENG B-17 UND MOTOR JUNKERS JU 52 IN ALGERIEN 1958 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 USAAF B 17 FORMING UP SHIP 384TH BG SPOTTED COW 115 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2021)

Original Photo Plane B 17 A Top !!! | eBay

Notice roundel

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2021)

B17 FORTRESS - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original Photo Plane B 17 A Top !!! | eBay
> 
> Notice roundel
> 
> View attachment 615328



It is not the B-17A but the B-17G-110-BO s/n 43-39335 , c/n 10313 of the Brazilian AF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17G 42-97781 "EIGHT BALL III" EERBEEK HOLLAND PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

42-97781 | American Air Museum in Britain Lockheed B-17G-30-VE 42-97781 Delivered Cheyenne 24/2/44; Denver 3/3/44; Gr Island 312/3/44; Dow Fd 28/4/44; Assigned 359BS/303BG [BN-O] Molesworth 12/5/44; Missing in Action Sterkrade, Ger 2/11/44 with Jack Davis, Don Kohlstedt, Vernon Hellesvig, Nino Guiciardi, Dave Bloom, Rex Lewfeld, Dick Martin, Everett Harris, Marvin Brown (9 Prisoner of War); Alvin Bader VI – voice interpreter (Killed in Action); flak, crashed Eerbeek, Hol. Missing Air Crew Report 10151. EIGHT BALL III.

what was his job? Alvin Bader VI – voice interpreter ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17 UNIDENTIFIED PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 12, 2021)

Alvin Bader VI Shadow box

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17 "SILVER DOLLAR" 42-37781 384 BG FORCE LANDED PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

42-37781 | American Air Museum in Britain

Following a routine practice mission on 26 December 1943, the right main landing gear would not extend. The Pilot, George Withers Stier, was directed to fly to Little Staughton, Station 127, and make a belly landing there. This was accomplished with no injury to the crew. The aircraft was repaired and returned to service, flying her next mission on 6 March 1944.











Berlin 9/3/44 with Merlin H. Reed, Co-pilot: Bruce M. Rininsland, Navigator: Pete Gudyka, Bombardier: John L. Heiss, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Robert O. Johnson, Radio Operator: Robert F. Wellman, Waist gunner: Joseph Jacobson, Tail gunner: Emmett F. Hardy (8 Killed in Action); Ball turret gunner: Arthur John Osepchook, Waist gunner: John J. Plotz (2 Prisoner of War); hit by bomb from above from 379BG which knocked off tailplane, crashed Marienfeld, near Berlin; Missing Air Crew Report 3005. SILVER DOLLAR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17 "ORDNANCE EXPRESS 42-97358 94TH BG PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## 1oldstang (Mar 18, 2021)

772 Bomber Squad , 463 Bomber Group .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17 42-30080 "HIGH LIFE" FORCED LANDING DUBENDORF PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Baugher; Boeing B-17F-85-BO 42-30080 delivered Cheyenne Apr 7, 1943, to Kearney Apr 16, 1943, to Westover May 3, 1943, to Wendover May 16, 1943,to Kearned May 23, 1943, to Tow Field May 22,1943. Assigned to 100th BG, 351th BS, named *High Life/Peg O'My Heart*. damaged by Ltn Hans Ehlers in Fw 190A of JG 1/2 during mission to Regensburg and interned in Switzerland Aug 17, 1943. MACR 683. Plane dismantled and taken to Kloten for storage, eventually scrapped.

42-30080 | American Air Museum in Britain


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17 43-38565 401ST BG DEENETHORPE PRESS TYPE PHOTO U264 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17 41-9112 OF THE 301ST BG PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

See more about Dreamboat here B17 41-9112

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2021)

WW2 USAAF MISSIONS BOARD THE 452 BOMB GROUP DEOPHAM GREEN PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2021)

WW2 USAAF, 42-98017 "ALL ER NOTHING" CRASH 490TH BG PRESS TYPE PHOTO U300 | eBay

42-98017 | American Air Museum in Britain B-17G-40-VE 42-98017 All Er' Nothin' Delivered Dallas 2/5/44; Kearney 16/6/44; Grenier 30/6/44; Assigned 849BS/490BG [W8-N] Eye 2/8/44; crash landed base with Eaden Whiteman 23/2/45 but repaired and back to operations; Returned to the USA Bradley 12/7/45; 4185 BU Independence 25/10/45; Reconstruction Finance Corporation (sold for scrap metal in USA) Kingman 9/12/45. ALL 'ER NOTHIN'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online
> 
> Baugher: 42-31156 (447th BG, 708th BS) lost Apr 11, 1944. MACR 3824. The plane was damaged on a missionto Poznan, Poland. The crew tried to make it to Sweden, but crashed on Bornholm Island. 6 evaded, 4 POW.
> 
> ...


Popular place to crash
WW2 USAAF 42-31619 401BG CRASHED ISLE OF BORNHOLM DENMARK PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

MIA against Stettin 24-05-44 That Sweet Thing , AKA BTO in the ETO , all interned

42-31619 | American Air Museum in Britain

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17 43-37794 SNETTERTON 96TH BG PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

43-37794 | American Air Museum in Britain Delivered Cheyenne 22/5/44; Hunter 1/6/44; Grenier 9/6/44; Assigned 447BG Rattlesden 11/6/44; transferred 337BS/96BG [AW-T] Snetterton 12/6/44; Missing in Action Weisbaden 19/9/44 with Ray Bauman, Co-pilot: Harry Culver, Navigator: John Sullivan, Bombardier: Don Nyderall, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Chas McKinnel, Radio Operator: Bilen Bolech, Ball turret gunner: Les Freeman, Waist gunner: Joe Wahner,Tail gunner: Edwin Neal (9 Prisoner of War); flak, crashed Dotzheim, W of Weisbaden, Ger. Missing Air Crew Report 10202.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17 43-37960 34TH BG MENDLESHAM PRESS TYPE PHOTO U312 | eBay

Going My Way !

43-37960 | American Air Museum in Britain Delivered Cheyenne 9/6/44; Kearney 21/6/44; Grenier 9/7/44; Assigned 34BG Mendlesham 12/7/44; Returned to the USA Bradley 21/6/45; 4168 Base Unit, South Plains, Texas 22/6/45; Reconstruction Finance Corporation (sold for scrap metal in USA) Kingman 19/12/45.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 USAAF B 17 FLYING FORTRESS 79 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> B-17F 41-24585 "Wulf Hound" of 360BS, 303BG, which became DL+XC
> 
> View attachment 373687
> View attachment 373688
> View attachment 373689


WW2 USAAF B-17 CAPTURED "WOLF HUND" IN FRANCE PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Pilots of 3./JG11 autumn 1943, Wulf Hound

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17 "MARYLAND, MY MARYLAND" 42-29554 306TH BG PRESS TYPE PHOTO U315 | eBay

Baugher: B-17F-60-BO 42-29554 to Royal Aircraft Establishment, Farnborough, England Feb 8, 1944 for "range tests". Returned to USAAF Apr 10, 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2021)

WW2 USAAF, B-17G 42-38005 CRASHED NR OSTERHOLM DENMARK PRESS TYPE PHOTO U321 | eBay

Plane 326 B17 42-38005 Stormy Weather - At Østerholm, Als : "On 24th May 1944 at 14:25 the American bomber "Stormy Weather" made a crash landing in the field hollow at the farm Skærtoft and the house Myrholm at Nørreskoven on Als. The aircraft was a B17G "Flying Fortress" and was part of the United States 8th Air Force, 351st Bomb Group, based at Polebrook, England. (Tom Clay adds that his father flew in 509th Bombardment Squadron.)

The lead aircraft for this day "Stormy Weather" was on a mission to Berlin when trouble occurred with two of the four engines. As the aircaft lost height, the pilot, Capt. Robert Clay handed over the leadership of the group to the aircraft, second in command. Capt. R. Clay ordered to drop the bombs and decided to return to his base in England. 

Over Heligoland a third engine was hit by FLAK and as the pilot found it impossible to cross the North Sea with only one active engine, he turned the aircraft at set course for Sweden. When the aircraft passed the island of Als the height was so low that a landing was essential. Above Lillebælt the pilot turned the aircraft towards northern Als and ordered the crew to bail out. 8 of the crew bailed out over the village of Svenstrup but as Capt. Clay had no parachute he and the co-pilot 1.st Lt Frank Hatten crash landed "Stormy Weather" under dramatic circumstances with only one engine running. (See photo of the plane shortly after the forced landing.)

The entire crew survived as POWs in the prisoner of war camp Stalag III and returned to the USA, when the Germans capitulated and the war in Europe ended.
In gratitude for your effort during World War II and the liberation of Europe a memorial has been erected."

Photopage

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17 43-37523 560BS/388BG FORCE LANDED SUDBURY PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17 43-37523 560BS/388BG FORCE LANDED SUDBURY PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2021)

George A. Nikolau

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 16, 2021)

WW2 USAAF, B-17 44-83684 PRESS TYPE PHOTO U323 | eBay

Baugher: Douglas/Long Beach B-17G-90-DL converted to DB-17G and then to DB-17P. Flew the last operational mission by a USAF B-17 Aug 6, 1959 when it directed QB-17G 44-83717 out of a Holloman AFB as a target for a Falcon air-to-air missile fired by an F-101. Retired to MASDC Aug 1959.Sold on civilian market as N3713G. Used in 'Twelve O'Clock High' TV series as 'Picadilly Lily'. Later flown in various movies. Withdrawn from use in 1975. On display at Planes of Fame museum in Chino, CA as "Picadilly Lily II" Will be restored to flying condition with sponsorship from Ruby's Diner chain. Registration N3713G was revoked but has been restored by FAA Oct 30, 2006.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 17, 2021)

Wow! Not only has my childhood crush survived but she is at the Planes of Fame Museum in Chino, California! I have to drag my wife there after we can get our vaccinations. I wonder if it was there when I visited back in '86? How did I miss it? Possibly, when I saw the Zero with the original engine, I forgot to look at anything else.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG BOEING B-17C FLYING FORTRESS | eBay

AM528

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - ID'd 305th Bombardment Group Photo Owner By His B-17 # 297748 | eBay

42-97748 | American Air Museum in Britain

Belgium

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - 305th Bombardment Group B-17 Bombers In Flight Aug 1944 #4 | eBay

USAAF Chronology:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2021)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2021)

PEARL HARBOR ~ B-17 FORCED DOWN BY JAPANESE PLANES ON DEC. 7, 1941 | eBay






View attachment 620664

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 25, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17 42-31242 "PATTY JO" 388BG PRESS TYPE PHOTO U345 | eBay

19-05-44


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2021)

WW2 USAAF B-17 41-24605 "KNOCKOUT DROPPER" 303RD BG PRESS TYPE PHOTO | eBay

Baugher: B-17G-80-VE *44-8731* (94th BG, 332nd BS, transferred Jan 26, 1945 to 34th BG, 4th BS, "Knockout Dropper") to RFC Walnut Ridge Dec 21, 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 2, 2021)

There were several "Knockout Dropper"s. Numbers are Group and Squadron and "no" & "yes" were whether or not there was a photo of the aircraft at time of book publication.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> There were several "Knockout Dropper"s. Numbers are Group and Squadron and "no" & "yes" were whether or not there was a photo of the aircraft at time of book publication.
> 
> View attachment 621761​


I know but i am sure about this one. 44-8731 google it and you will find a bl/wh picture and bhauger site.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2021)

B17 FORTRESS - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2021)




----------



## special ed (May 18, 2021)

It looks as if the Fortress has a 40mm in the nose.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2021)

WWII USAAF B-17 MEMPHIS BELLE 25 Missions Awards Ceremony 1943 1 ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 24, 2021)

Farewell ceremony, photo taken at Bovingdon.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2021)

ROBERT MORGAN, MEMPHIS BELLE, SIGNED PHOTO. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2021)

Old photograph early model Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress bomber | eBay
Old photograph early model Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress bomber | eBay
Old photograph early model Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress bomber | eBay
Old photograph early model Boeing B-17 bomber | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> B17 FORTRESS - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
> 
> View attachment 623755


B17 FLYING FORTRESS - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2021)

B-17 (42-38002) 614BS /401BG Crashed NW of Brunswick Germany 22 Feb 1944 | eBay

The heroic story 42-38002 | American Air Museum in Britain

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2021)

T172 Griechenland 1944 B 17 Flying Fortress Down and Go Beute Flugzeug KG 200 | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für T172 Griechenland 1944 B 17 Flying Fortress Down and Go Beute Flugzeug KG 200 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Baugher: B-17F-90-BO 42-30146 333rd BS, 94th BG, *Down and Go*) belly-landed near Copenhagen after mission to to Warnemunde Jul 29, 1943 after hit by flak. 1 KIA, 9 POW. MACR 202. Salvaged by Luftwaffe and operated as A3+BB, A3+EE. Exploded on takeoff Feb 9, 1945, killing crew and 10 Vichy agents.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2021)

1946 US AAF Photo - Operation Crossroads B-17 Drone Take-Off | eBay


Photo is black & white glossy. Very good condition. The photos above are of the actual item for sale and are intended to help show condition.



www.ebay.com





Douglas/Long Beach B-17G-90-DL 44-83603

Operation Crossroads B-17 Drone Take-Off

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2021)

B17 FORTRESS - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 29, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> B17 FORTRESS - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
> 
> 
> This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.
> ...



Great pic of a 303rd BG bird. Got a soft spot for the 303rd as we lived for a number of years just a stone's throw from RAF Molesworth.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2021)

wonder what that strange staining is

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2021)

It's the earlier "crow's foot" pattern of Medium Green over the Olive Drab, later discontinued and just OD used, before changing to bare metal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 30, 2021)

I was actually wondering why the staining behind the starboard engines curves toward the fuselage whereas on the port they don't.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> I was actually wondering why the staining behind the starboard engines curves toward the fuselage whereas on the port they don't.


Perhaps they had only one template


----------



## FowellBox (Jul 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> B17 FORTRESS - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay
> 
> 
> This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.
> ...


Great shot. What are the marks around the edges of the wings and tailplane and along the spine? Are they an attempt to break up the edges and if so, was this an official scheme?
Brian


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2021)

FowellBox said:


> Great shot. What are the marks around the edges of the wings and tailplane and along the spine? Are they an attempt to break up the edges and if so, was this an official scheme?
> Brian


Plse read a few post back

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2021)

See my reply in Post #578


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2021)

B17 FLYING FORTRESS - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for B17 FLYING FORTRESS - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d34000/8d34300/8d34328v.jpg



Boeing aircraft plane, Seattle, Washington. Production of B-17F 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d34000/8d34400/8d34420v.jpg



Production of B-17F (Flying Fortress) bombing planes. Assembly and fitting operations on the interior of a fuselage section

notice the tool of men. The hammer

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d34000/8d34400/8d34421v.jpg



Production of B-17F (Flying Fortress) bombing planes. Assembly and fitting operations on the interior of a fuselage section

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org. Nose Art Photo: B-17 Bomber "WELL GODDAM"!!! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 538454











*WWII photo- B 17 Flying Fortress Bomber plane Nose Art - WELL GODDAM* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- B 17 Flying Fortress Bomber plane Nose Art - WELL GODDAM* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsac/1a35000/1a35000/1a35090v.jpg



Sunset silhouette of flying fortress, Langley Field, Va

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsac/1a35000/1a35000/1a35097v.jpg



A giant of the skyways poises for flight, Langley Field, Va. The four powerful engines of a YB-17 bomber are warmed up before a takeoff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsac/1a35000/1a35000/1a35096v.jpg



One of America's new warships of the air, a mighty YB-17 bomber, is pulled up at a bombardment squadron hangar, Langley Field, Va. It is all set to taxi out to a runway and take off

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 1, 2021)

I love shark tails. Are these Y1-B17's?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8b03000/8b03400/8b03473v.jpg



Langley Field, Virginia. YB-17 bombardment squadron. Duck patrol. A combat crew marches toward a giant YB-17 bomber to begin a patrol flight from Langley Field, Virginia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/hec/22300/22356v.jpg



New Army Bomber arrives at Bolling Field. Washington, D.C., March 10. The new 4 engine Boeing bomber, the first of 13 which will be delivered to the U.S. Army Air Corps, as it landed at Bolling Field today after a short hop from Langley Field, Va., 3/10/1937

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8b02000/8b02800/8b02891v.jpg



YB-17 bombardment squadron, Langley, Virginia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8b03000/8b03400/8b03477v.jpg



Langley Field, Virginia. YB-17 bombardment squadron. In the transparent nose of a mighty YB-17 bomber, a sergeant of a bombardment squadron stationed at Langley Field, Virginia handles the machine gun

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8b03000/8b03400/8b03481v.jpg



Langley Field, Virginia. YB-17 bombardment squadron. A giant of the airways poises for flight. The four powerful engines of a YB-17 bomber are warmed up before takeoff at Langley Field, Virginia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8b03000/8b03400/8b03482v.jpg



Langley Field, Virginia. YB-17 bombardment squadron. A giant of the airways poises for flight. The four powerful engines of a YB-17 bomber are warmed up before takeoff at Langley Field, Virginia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8b09000/8b09400/8b09443v.jpg



Langley Field, Virginia. YB-17 bombardment squadron.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8b03000/8b03500/8b03505v.jpg



Langley Field, Virginia. YB-17 bombardment squadron. A staff sergeant of a bombardment squadron serves as radio operator on a huge YB-17 bomber. He is reporting to his home base at Langley Field, Virginia

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8b03000/8b03500/8b03506v.jpg



Langley Field, Virginia. YB-17 bombardment squadron. Important business is transcated in the "office" of a mighty YB-17 bomber. The pilot captain and co-pilot lieutenant confer before taking off on a military mission from Langley Field, Virginia

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/hec/22300/22357v.jpg



Solons inspect new Army Bomber. Washington, D.C. March 10. Members of the House Military Affairs Committee with U.S. Chief of staff General Mailin Craig inspecting the new 4-Engine Boeing Bomber which arrived at Bolling Field today. This ship is first of 13 which will be delivered to the Army Air Corps in the newer future. In the photograph, left to right, can't be seen: Rep. Andrew Edmiston, West Virginia; Rep. Charles I. Faddis, Pa.; Capt. C.E. O'Connor, pilot of the ship; Rep. Andrew J. May, Kentucky; Maj. Gen. Malin H. Craig

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8b02000/8b02700/8b02713v.jpg



YB-17 bombardment squadron, Langley Field, Virginia. Brakes on the landing gear of a YB-17 bomber. A sergeant of a bombardment squadron at Langley Field, Virginia makes adjustments that will help this big warship of the air to land smoothly


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8b02000/8b02700/8b02719v.jpg



YB-17 bombardment squadron, Langley Field, Virginia. The enormous size of the landing wheels of a YB-17 bomber can be appreciated when compared with the sizes of the two men inspecting the landing gear. The men, a staff sergeant and a technical sergeant, belong to a bombardment squadron at Langley Field, Virginia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8b02000/8b02700/8b02728v.jpg



YB-17 bombardment squadron, Langley Field, Virginia. The buck privates don't get all of the dirty jobs in this man's army. A group of non-coms in a bombardment squadron at Langley Field, Virginia wash down the landing gear of a four-engine bomber

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8b02000/8b02900/8b02965v.jpg



YB-17

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8b02000/8b02900/8b02966v.jpg



YB17

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsac/1a35000/1a35000/1a35095v.jpg



YB-17

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8b03000/8b03400/8b03493v.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## varsity07840 (Aug 4, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8b02000/8b02900/8b02965v.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The upper gun position is on a B-25A or perhaps B-23.


----------



## special ed (Aug 4, 2021)

Radio room YB-17

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 4, 2021)

The pictures in 613 & 614 show different mounts for the .30 cal.  Wonder why. They "appear" to be in the same type plane. Weird.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 4, 2021)

The 13 YB-17s were individually/hand made so many variations and equipment changes. Guessing two differing mounts trialed, possible shown on two different aircraft. In my attempts to pin down Bell XFM-1/YFM-1 photos and data for model building, I found that the 13 service trial aircraft varied upon completion as well as continuous modifications during their life. I have yet to find enough photos of one serial number at the same time to allow an accurate build. In fact, that's what led me to this forum in search of photos. From the photos I have seen of the YB-17s/Y1B-17s and later B-17Bs they can be just as ambiguous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 4, 2021)

special ed said:


> The 13 YB-17s were individually/hand made so many variations and equipment changes. Guessing two differing mounts trialed, possible shown on two different aircraft. In my attempts to pin down Bell XFM-1/YFM-1 photos and data for model building, I found that the 13 service trial aircraft varied upon completion as well as continuous modifications during their life. I have yet to find enough photos of one serial number at the same time to allow an accurate build. In fact, that's what led me to this forum in search of photos. From the photos I have seen of the YB-17s/Y1B-17s and later B-17Bs they can be just as ambiguous.


Very interested in your Airacuda research, have you posted all in a thread?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2021)

special ed said:


> The 13 YB-17s were individually/hand made so many variations and equipment changes. Guessing two differing mounts trialed, possible shown on two different aircraft. In my attempts to pin down Bell XFM-1/YFM-1 photos and data for model building, I found that the 13 service trial aircraft varied upon completion as well as continuous modifications during their life. I have yet to find enough photos of one serial number at the same time to allow an accurate build. In fact, that's what led me to this forum in search of photos. From the photos I have seen of the YB-17s/Y1B-17s and later B-17Bs they can be just as ambiguous.


As it is a plane in the very early days of conflict the volts of congress may have some worth while.


----------



## special ed (Aug 4, 2021)

Most of the better shots of the Airacuda I found here but some were from the internet. I have them all together so I can't tell which are from here. I suspect if I could go to the Bell 's museum I could find many good ones since it was Bell's first, his baby. The first baby gets many pictures. Of the 3views I have downloaded, no two are alike even in wing shape.

As for the early B-17 details, once I discovered years ago the nose glazing was ring mounted giving two positions for the gun (top or bottom) so the bombardier could use the gun when he was finished with the bombsight it reduced the number of versions for me.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2021)

Worry Wart

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Spitfire Steve (Aug 9, 2021)

B-17 of the 306th BG, 369th BS based at Thurleigh. crashed just south of Stewkley, Buckinghamshire, England. Yes, that is one of the recovery crew stood in the foreground, I think it's a right off!
Just done some digging,(no, not that sort) It crashed on 23.9.43, returning from Nantes, France with battle damage being the cause.This was only 41 days after being delivered to Thurleigh.Tail No:- 42-3449, Bomb Squadron code WW-X.All crew survived,2 injured but returned to duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2021)

1945 RAF Radar Equipped B-17 Flying Fortress Coastal Command Original News Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 RAF Radar Equipped B-17 Flying Fortress Coastal Command Original News Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





1945 RAF Radar Equipped B-17 Flying Fortress Coastal Command

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2021)

B17 FLYING FORTRESS - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for B17 FLYING FORTRESS - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





RAF Coastal Command Sharktail

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-17 (42-3073) "Lightning Strikes" in Combat 91st BG - Original Print | eBay


This aircraft was lost in action - MACR 2463.



www.ebay.com




B-17F-20-DL 42-3073
Delivered Cheyenne 4/2/43; Assigned 410BS/94BG Bangor 13/4/43; delivered UK, transferred 401BS/91BG [LL-A] Bassingbourn 22/4/43; Missing in Action 23m Leipzig 21/2/44 with Bill Gibbons, Co-pilot: Clyde McCallum, Navigator: Don Shea, Bombardier: Wilf Conlon, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Bill Doupance, Radio Operator: Jack Bowen, Ball turret gunner: Julius Edwards, Waist gunner: Clarry Bateman,Tail gunner: Paul Goecke (10 Prisoner of War); separate enemy aircraft attacks KO’d #3 & #4 plus wings on fire, crash landed target area, near Herford, Ger. Missing Air Crew Report 2463.

42-3073 | American Air Museum in Britain

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2021)

ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO..NOSE ART ..' Temptation ' B-17 Flying Fortress, Repairs | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO..NOSE ART ..' Temptation ' B-17 Flying Fortress, Repairs at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO..NOSE ART ..' Temptation ' B-17 Flying Fortress, CO-PILOT | eBay
ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO..NOSE ART ..' Temptation ' B-17 Flying Fortress, KILLS | eBay









42-30188 / Temptation | B-17 Bomber Flying Fortress – The Queen Of The Skies


B-17 #42-30188 / Temptation: Delivered Cheyenne 25/4/43; Smoky Hill 6/5/43; Tinker 25/5/43; Dow Fd 1/6/43; Assigned: 413BS/96BG [MZ-S] Snetterton 12/6/43 KATS SASS II; lost engine on take off for Frankfurt 4/2/44 Pilot: Joe Meacham, Co-Pilot: Gene Aldridge, Navigator: Rich Murdoch, Bombardier...




b17flyingfortress.de





B-17F-BO 42-30188 Cat’s Sass' Temptation






Gene Aldridge co-pilot

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2021)

ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO..NOSE ART ..' GREEN PARROT ' B-17 Flying Fortress | eBay


ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO. NOSE ART.



www.ebay.com





Green Parrot

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 13, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> RAF Coastal Command



Fortress I AN527 of 220 Sqn, one of only two of these to be fitted with racks for the carriage of depth charges. Note that the sensor has blurred out the squadron code "NL" and its four radar aerials mounted ahead of the fin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2021)

*PHOTO* B-17 "A-MERRY-CAN" with Crew 49th Bomb Sqdn ~ Excellent | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *PHOTO* B-17 "A-MERRY-CAN" with Crew 49th Bomb Sqdn ~ Excellent at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





B-17F-60-BO

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2021)

Foto B-17 Flying Fortress Bomber Flugzeug Wrack am Strand der Kanalküste ... ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto B-17 Flying Fortress Bomber Flugzeug Wrack am Strand der Kanalküste ... ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












Foto B-17 Flying Fortress Bomber Flugzeug Wrack am Strand der Kanalküste ... ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto B-17 Flying Fortress Bomber Flugzeug Wrack am Strand der Kanalküste ... ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





B-17F-27-BO 41-24589 was assigned 323BS/91BG [OR-R] Dow Field, Bangor 15-Sep-42; with Gene Ellis, wrecked, while turning plane into takeoff position, tail wheel ran off runway causing tail section severed from rear bulkhead, 5-Oct-42, repaired and sent to Bassingbourn 11-Oct-42; On 4-Feb-43 while on a mission to bomb the marshalling yards at Hamm, Germany the target was obscured by clouds and the port area of Emden, Germany was attacked as a target of last resort. Aircraft sustained damage from flak and fighter attacks and crashlanded on the beach at Terschelling Island, Holland. 2KIA 8POW MACR 15124. Aircraft flew 6+missions. Salvaged by Luftwaffe at Utrecht, Holland.

Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2021)

Foto Norddeutschland 1944 B-17 Flying Bomber Flugzeug Wrack "GAMECOCK" Beute ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Norddeutschland 1944 B-17 Flying Bomber Flugzeug Wrack "GAMECOCK" Beute ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Gamecock

42-31972 | American Air Museum in Britain 
The wreck of a B-17 Flying Fortress (serial number 42-31972) nicknamed "Gamecock" of the 379th Bomb Group. This B-17G is crashed 13-05-1944, at Belringe Denmark. It was transported by train to the Netherlands. The plane is demolished, at the Zerlegebetrieb inside Konzentrationslager Herzogenbusch (Vught).
At this Concentration Camp the Luftwaffe demolished aircraft from 13 december 1943 until 2nd week September 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2021)

photographie ancienne avion N355 | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour photographie ancienne avion N355 sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr





sea rescue , boat

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2021)

WWII: BOEING B. 17 E CYCLONE ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH APRIL 1942 | eBay


BOEING B. 17 E CYCLONE. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. AIR MINISTRY REF: 9970 C. APRIL 1942.



www.ebay.com




Baugher 41- 2518 to RAF as FK189. Delivered Ogden Jan 23, 1942, Cheyenne Feb 15, 1942, Wright Mar 24,1 942, Wayne Col Oct 10,1 942, Gander-Prestwick Nov 4, 1942, To 220 Sq then to Lagens, Azores. Damaged beyond repair when engine caught fire after takeoff from Lagens Jul 26, 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 19, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Baugher 41- 2518 to RAF as FK189. Delivered Ogden Jan 23, 1942, Cheyenne Feb 15, 1942, Wright Mar 24,1 942, Wayne Col Oct 10,1 942, Gander-Prestwick Nov 4, 1942, To 220 Sq then to Lagens, Azores. Damaged beyond repair when engine caught fire after takeoff from Lagens Jul 26, 1944.



Great picture, nice to see a British Fort _not_ in Coastal Command white. Note the barely visible "P-in-a-circle" denoting a prototype, as FK187 was the first Fortress II in RAF service and was therefore subject to official evaluation at Boscombe Down from April 1942, although a collapsed tailwheel meant another Fort took over. During its lengthy evaluation period, spanning into early 1943, the Fort II's gun turrets were evaluated and bombing trials with the Norden bomb sight were undertaken. Ultimately though, all the RAF Fort IIs went to Coastal Command so it probably had donned white undersides once it entered squadron service...


----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 19, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII: BOEING B. 17 E CYCLONE ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH APRIL 1942 | eBay
> 
> 
> BOEING B. 17 E CYCLONE. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. AIR MINISTRY REF: 9970 C. APRIL 1942.
> ...


IMHO this is *FK187. *As per Baugher :
_*41-2516* to RAF as *FK187*. Delivered Ogden Jan 20, 1942, Cheyenne Mar 2, 1942, RCAF Dorval Mar 24, 1942, Gander Apr 5, 1942,
Prestwick Apr 6, 1942. To A&AEE Boscombe Down for trials Apr 24, 1942. Then Thornaby, Yorkshire. SOC Jul 4, 1945._

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2021)

WWII B-17D Flying Fortress B-26 Marauder General Hap Arnold 1941 MAGAZINE PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII B-17D Flying Fortress B-26 Marauder General Hap Arnold 1941 MAGAZINE PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





B-26

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2021)

WWII BOEING B-17 Flying Fortress DAMIFINO practice bombs 1943 MAGAZINE PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII BOEING B-17 Flying Fortress DAMIFINO practice bombs 1943 MAGAZINE PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





sand filled practice bombs

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Tony Kambic (Oct 25, 2021)

I took these two pictures around 1990 when I visited the New England Air Museum at Bradley Field, CT. with my sons. This was the remains of the B-17 that was basically destroyed in the 1979 tornado which struck the museum. It was the B-17 that Pratt & Whitney used to mount an engine on the nose at one time. Ironically I learned that this then became the B-17 that was restored as the Liberty Belle and I flew in her around 2006 when it was touring. It was eventually destroyed again in 2011 when it landed in an Illinois cornfield and burned up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2021)

RAF CREWMAN & DAMAGED AIRCRAFT, REJKAVIK, ICELAND 1944. ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO 9x6 | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">RAF CREWMAN AND DAMAGED AIRCRAFT, REJKAVIK, ICELAND 1944. TAKEN BY RAF PERSON WHILST SERVING OVERSEAS. ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO MEASURING 9x6cm App AND IN GREAT CONDITION</p>



www.ebay.com





RAF 1944 Reykjavik Iceland


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2021)

WW2 Picture Photo Podington 1944 B-17G of the 92nd BG 327th BS taxiing out 4169 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Picture Photo Podington 1944 B-17G of the 92nd BG 327th BS taxiing out 4169 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Podington 1944 B-17G of the 92nd BG 327th BS taxiing out

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2021)

WWII: B-17 FLYING FORTRESS OFFICIAL CROWN PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


B-17 FLYING FORTRESS. OFFICIAL CROWN PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES.



www.ebay.com





Middle East

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2021)

WW2 USAAF Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress Heavy Bomber Bolling Field Original Photo | eBay


It looks like they were taken during a air show at the base. Many of the aircraft have had their markings painted over, rather crudely I might add! Historical photograph. (Ruler is to show scale of photographs.).



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2021)

WW2 USAAF Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress Bolling Field Washington DC Original Photo | eBay


It looks like they were taken during a air show at the base. Many of the aircraft have had their markings painted over, rather crudely I might add! Historical photograph. (Ruler is to show scale of photographs.).



www.ebay.com





Bolling Field Washington DC

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 USAAF B 17 FLYING FORTRESS 129 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 USAAF B 17 FLYING FORTRESS 129 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 7, 2021)

CATCH 22 said:


> IMHO this is *FK187. *As per Baugher :
> _*41-2516* to RAF as *FK187*. Delivered Ogden Jan 20, 1942, Cheyenne Mar 2, 1942, RCAF Dorval Mar 24, 1942, Gander Apr 5, 1942,
> Prestwick Apr 6, 1942. To A&AEE Boscombe Down for trials Apr 24, 1942. Then Thornaby, Yorkshire. SOC Jul 4, 1945._



It most certainly is, as recorded in the caption directly above yours...



nuuumannn said:


> Great picture, nice to see a British Fort _not_ in Coastal Command white. Note the barely visible "P-in-a-circle" denoting a prototype, as *FK187* was the first Fortress II in RAF service...


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Middle East



One of four RAF Boeing Fortress Is sent to Shallufa, Egypt. As with in Britain, the RAF experience with the type at this early stage of its career was not a happy one, the aircraft being plagued with unserviceability. This is possibly AN532, which was flown to India in July 1942 and was transferred to the USAAF in December that year and was allocated the USAAF serial 40-2079.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2021)

WWII: FORTRESS I ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH APRIL 1944 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: FORTRESS I ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH APRIL 1944 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Fortress 1 sharktail AN531

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 9, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


>



Regardless of what the Brits thought of the early Fort, it's a handsome beast.

AN531 was the only Fortress I evaluated by the A&AEE at Boscombe, where this photo is likely to have been taken. It wears the delivery colours of US applied Olive Drab upper and Light Grey lower surfaces, before receiving a British applied scheme of Dark Green/Dark Earth disruptive camo on top and PR Blue under surfaces. AN521 carried out a total of 20 sorties, or just over 180 flying hours in RAF service, first with 90 Sqn Bomber Command and then with 220 and 206 Sqn Coastal Command in Northern Ireland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2021)

Vintage 1943 Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress Bomber Aircraft Print Ad


Vintage 1943 Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress Bomber Aircraft Print Ad in Collectibles, Transportation, Aviation, Military Aircraft, Photos & Prints, Prop Driven Aircraft | eBay



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 16, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Great picture, nice to see a British Fort _not_ in Coastal Command white.



Here are a few more for you...EW aircraft of 214 Sqn, 100 Gp, which is an entire topic of interest to me:

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 16, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> Here are a few more for you...EW aircraft of 214 Sqn, 100 Gp, which is an entire topic of interest to me:



Oh very nice! Thanks, Mark, great photos and yes, very much a subject of interest. Do you happen to have any of Liberator IIs that were used by the special ops units? Were there any with the EW units?


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 16, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


>



These photos I've seen before; This is Fortress III HB796/G and the type, represented by HB767/G underwent evaluation by the A&AEE at RAF Oulton.


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 16, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Oh very nice! Thanks, Mark, great photos and yes, very much a subject of interest. Do you happen to have any of Liberator IIs that were used by the special ops units? Were there any with the EW units?



Yes, 223 Sqn flew Liberators on EW missions. I don't have any really good pics although there is a book on the subject:







I can also highly recommend Martin Streetly's "Aircraft of 100 Group: a Historical Guide for the Modeller" which provides lots of details on the EW fit of the Mosquitos, Fortresses and Liberators used by 100 Gp. Unfortunately, it's a pretty rare volume so used copies can get spendy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 16, 2021)

In the book "The Price of Vigilance" (Story of US ELINT ops and aircraft shot down) it mentioned a B-24 operated in the PTO in one of the first ELINT roles, picking up Japanese radio communications and having Japanese linguists on board.


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 16, 2021)

Great info guys, thanks. I was looking specifically for use of the Liberator Mk.II, but I'll hunt down these sources.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2022)

Top view of Rescue Boeing B-17 Bomber next to a Stinson L-5 8x10 WWII Photo 101a | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Top view of Rescue Boeing B-17 Bomber next to a Stinson L-5 8x10 WWII Photo 101a at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Baugher B-17G-95-DL 44-83722 TB-17H. Assigned to 8th RU, Hamilton AFB, CA. Assigned to 1414th BU, Dhahran, Saudi Arabia, 1948
Assigned to 1060th Rescue Flight, Dhahran, Saudi Arabia, Jun 1948.
Assigned to 2153rd RU, Dhahran, Saudi Arabia Sep 2, 1948. Redesignated SB-17G Sep 3, 1948
Assigned to AMC, Olmsted AFB, PA Jul 20, 1949. Converted to B-17H, later redesignated SB-17G and assigned to 2nd ERS
as a search and rescue aircraft. Deliberately subjected to blast and radiation damage during three nuclear
tests at Yucca Flats, NV. Remains sold 1965 to Aviation Specialties.
Sold to Kermit Weeks in 1985 and put in partial storage at
Ocotillo Wells, CA. In 1997 was at Fantasy of Flight, Polk City, FL

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 9, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Top view of Rescue Boeing B-17 Bomber next to a Stinson L-5 8x10 WWII Photo 101a | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Top view of Rescue Boeing B-17 Bomber next to a Stinson L-5 8x10 WWII Photo 101a at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Was that plane checked for radiation? Blast damage from Yucca Flats sounds kind of dangerous.


----------



## special ed (Jan 9, 2022)

Nah, we aint worried bout no stinkin radiation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

[Biegert Bros. water bomber on runway at Cranbrook Airport] - City of Vancouver Archives


Access to memory - Open information management toolkit




searcharchives.vancouver.ca





Biegert Bros

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

City of Vancouver Archives


Access to memory - Open information management toolkit




searcharchives.vancouver.ca





Biegert Bros

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2022)

Foto: Erwin Rommel 2WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: Erwin Rommel 2WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Erwin Rommel

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 27, 2022)

Doesn't really look like him IMO.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2022)

Original WWII USEC Photo AAF B-17 BOMBER WRECKS BONEYARD 1944 Soviet Russia 121 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII USEC Photo AAF B-17 BOMBER WRECKS BONEYARD 1944 Soviet Russia 121 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Poltava and Mirgorod were to be used by heavy bombers B-24 Liberators, B-17 Flying Fortresses


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2022)

Original WWII AAF Photo 96th BOMB GROUP B-17 FLYING FORTRESS BOMBER S/N 132 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. Today I am listing many WWII aircraft photos. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII AAF Photo of 96th BOMB GROUP B-17 Flying Fortress Bomber, circa...



www.ebay.com





B-17G-15-VE 42-97534 Patches shot taken in Russia soviet union Poltava and Mirgorod were to be used by heavy bombers B-24 Liberators, B-17 Flying Fortresses Notice soviet army uniforms officers on the right.

42-97534 | American Air Museum in Britain Delivered Denver 14/12/43; Newark 11/1/44; Langley 12/1/44; Assigned 482BG (H2X) Alconbury 25/1/44; transferred 413BS 96BG MZ-A Snetterton 25/1/44 PEE WEE; 728BS/452BG (9Z- ] Deopham Green 26/1/44; Missing in Action Merseburg 25/11/44 with Irving Cohen, Co-pilot: Dick Washburn, Navigator: Cecil Vandervort, Bombardier: Jim Hartman, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Lyall Ehret, Ball turret gunner: Ervin Roesch, Tail gunner: Don Yee (7 Killed in Action); Radio Operator: Gene Krachenfels Wounded in Action, Waist gunner: Albt Mitchell (2 Prisoner of War); flak, crashed Harren, N of Aachen, Ger. Missing Air Crew Report 11049. PATCHES

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2022)

Coastal Command Bases Azores No 247 Group (?) 1-3-1944 Monday



















3 WW2 OFFICIAL PHOTOS - RAF BOMBER CREW, GLIDER & PARATROOP DEMO, RAF IN AZORES | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 3 WW2 OFFICIAL PHOTOS - RAF BOMBER CREW, GLIDER & PARATROOP DEMO, RAF IN AZORES at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2022)

SB-17 DUMBO Sea Rescue














Org. Photo: SB-17 "DUMBO" Sea Rescue Bomber on Airfield!!! | eBay


Photo: SB-17 "DUMBO" Sea Rescue Bomber on Airfield! Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2022)

15th AAF Miss Peggy














Org. Nose Art Photo: B-17 Bomber "MISS PEGGY"!!! | eBay


Nose Art Photo: B-17 Bomber "MISS PEGGY"! Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2022)

Shallafu 1941 RAF Fortress 1 90 Sqn sharktail















WWII: RAF FLYING FORTRESS 90 SQN SHALLUFA NORTH AFRICA B&W PHOTOS W/ NOTES 1940 | eBay


SHALLUFA, NORTH AFRICA. RAF FLYING FORTRESS. B&W PHOTOS W/ NOTES. USED condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 23, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> B-17G-15-VE 42-97534 Patches shot taken in Russia soviet union Poltava and Mirgorod were to be used by heavy bombers B-24 Liberators, B-17 Flying Fortresses Notice soviet army uniforms officers on the right.



Interesting information, Snautzer. B-17s and B-24s were used for training future Tupolev Tu-4 crews in handling four-engined bombers, the latter also serving use in training in operating tricycle undercarriage, not a common thing in immediate post-war Soviet Union.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> tricycle undercarriage, not a common thing in immediate post-war Soviet Union


Dare i say p-39 and p-63 ?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 24, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Dare i say p-39 and p-63 ?



POST-war Soviet Union these aircraft were not exactly in high numbers and how many fighter pilots operating these types went on to fly four-engined bombers after the end of the war? C'mon Snautzer, this is too easy...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2022)

So you say nothing was learned and there was a blanc paper? Concept was not i think but thise 2 frames were succesfull and had an influence.


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 24, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Concept was not i think but thise 2 frames were succesfull and had an influence.



The problem is one of association without direct connection. Just because the SU operated nose gear aircraft doesn't mean every branch of the air force did. There wasn't an osmosis operation here where everyone learned everything, so the chances of post-war bomber crews training to fly the Tu-4 operating these aircraft was very slim to almost non-existent by the time the Tu-4 entered service. The reality was that bomber crews had little or no experience in operating this configuration, so the US bombers were used for training them. It's also interesting to make the obvious point that four-engined aircraft were not completely alien to the SU, yet the US bombers were used for training bomber crews in their intricacies, too. This was about training aircrew, not about unfamiliar processes.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Feb 24, 2022)

The MiG-9 and -15 had trike gear as well as the IL-28. The USSR were given many B-25s and they were used for many postwar operations as well as training, just as in the US as crew trainers. I suspect if P-39 and -63 survivors were told fly B-24s of B-25s they would have.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2022)

So it is not so easy nuuumann. I think they had enough knowledge to use trike gear. Having and using the b24 was a welcome convienience. Not to speak of other planes mentioned.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2022)

Sharktail














Boeing Y1B-17 Bomber RARE Photograph Black/White Glossy Original World War ll | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Boeing Y1B-17 Bomber RARE Photograph Black/White Glossy Original World War ll at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2022)

Sharktail














Boeing Boeing Y1B-17 Bomber Photograph Black/White Glossy Original World War ll | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Boeing Boeing Y1B-17 Bomber Photograph Black/White Glossy Original World War ll at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2022)

B-17F maintenance PTO














*WWII photo- B 17 Flying Fortress Bomber plane under Maintenance - PTO Airfield* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- B 17 Flying Fortress Bomber plane under Maintenance - PTO Airfield* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2022)

PRACTICE BOX FORMATION














NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 USAAF B 17 FLYING FORTRESS PRACTICE BOX FORMATION 151 | eBay


NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 USAAF. Condition is New.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Dana Bell (Apr 1, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> PRACTICE BOX FORMATION
> 
> View attachment 663303
> 
> ...



"RC" tail codes for Rapid City.

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 1, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> So it is not so easy nuuumann. I think they had enough knowledge to use trike gear. Having and using the b24 was a welcome convienience. Not to speak of other planes mentioned.



Well, it's easy to assume through association Snautzer, as you are doing, but there is assumptions and there is knowledge. Those B-24s were brought in for nose gear and four-engined familiarisation training for Tu-4 crews. Can you prove otherwise? I doubt it, but you assume they already know these things, so you must be right...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Well, it's easy to assume through association Snautzer, as you are doing, but there is assumptions and there is knowledge. Those B-24s were brought in for nose gear and four-engined familiarisation training for Tu-4 crews. Can you prove otherwise? I doubt it, but you assume they already know these things, so you must be right...


Can you prove otherwise? But i will look in to it i i find it worth of my time. Dont like the agressive writing style a bit. Thought, although i have no prove, you were better then that.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2022)

The 13th DBAD (dahl'nebombardirovoch-naya aviadiveeziya - Long-RangeBomber Division) was chosen as the unit to be re-equipped with the TU-4s, and the leading
role was assigned to the 185th GvDBAP (Gvardeyskiy dahl'nebombardiro-vochnyyaviapolk - Guards Long-Range Bomber Regiment) based at Poltava. Pilots of this regiment
underwent training in Kazan' under the auspices of the 890th DBAP which was turned into a training unit. Pilots of this regiment had accumulated much experience in flying the
American Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress and Consolidated B-24 Liberator heavy bombers, which enabled them to be the first service pilots to convert to the Tu-4. The B-24s were widely used for mastering the technique of piloting heavy aircraft with a tricycle undercarriage. The regiment catered for training Tu-4 crews until 1955 when the jet-powered Tu-16 began to reach service units. The first Bulls arrived at Poltava in April 1949, and reequipment of the 185th DBAP was completed in May.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2022)

RAF Fortress 1

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 3, 2022)

Shark tails. I love me my shark tails.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 3, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Thought, although i have no prove, you were better then that.



It's not deliberately meant to be aggressive and don't take it personally, snautzer; it's certainly not designed to deliberately upset you. I am pretty direct in person, too and I generally will defend my corner when need be. Don't think of it as an attack on you, I just don't mince words. Conversely, I won't hold back in complementing you in person, too. 

Here is your evidence.

"Pilots in this regiment [890th Guards Long Range Bomber Regiment] had accumulated much experience in flying the American Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress and Consolidated B-24 Liberator heavy bombers, which enabled them to be first service pilots to convert to the Tu-4. The B-24s were widely used for mastering the technique of piloting heavy aircraft with tricycle undercarriage. The regiment catered for training Tu-4 crews until 1955 when the jet-powered Tu-16 began to reach service units."

From Tupolev Tu-4 Soviet Superfortress (Midland, 2002) by Yefim Gordon and Vladimir Rigmant. 



Tupolev Tu-4 Superfortress

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 3, 2022)

I did not know the VVS flew B-17s.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 3, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I did not know the VVS flew B-17s.



It isn't well publicised. They were pretty much all captured examples. The US refused to supply the type, and B-24s to the USSR via Lend Lease during the war. Unfortunately there are no photos in the book of the unit's B-17s or B-24s.


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 3, 2022)

That answer brings up more questions. Captured B-17s and B-24s? Were they ex-beute machines?


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 3, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> That answer brings up more questions. Captured B-17s and B-24s? Were they ex-beute machines?



Good question. there isn't a whole lot that has been published in English about this.

This from wikipedia:

"Late in World War II, RAF and USAAF bombers that had been damaged in raids over the Reich would put down in Soviet-controlled territory rather than try to make it back to Western bases, and in April 1945 the Soviet Air Forces (VVS) issued a directive to its units in the field to report the location of any aircraft of its Western Allies that were in Soviet hands; among the aircraft salvaged were a total of 73 B-17s. The Fortresses that were in the best condition were returned to the USAAF, but a number were retained as interim heavy bombers. Although Russian aircrews and maintenance crews had no experience with such aircraft, the Soviets proved ingenious at keeping them flying, and in fact were delighted with the B-17's handling, comparing it to a "swallow" and the nimble Polikarpov Po-2 biplane trainer. Soviet officials tended to order the "filthy pictures" applied to the aircraft removed or painted out. The B-17s remained in service until 1948, when the Tupolev Tu-4 began to arrive at operational squadrons."









List of Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress operators - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





And this from a Russian source, which is interesting...



B-17 "Flying Fortress" in the USSR

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 3, 2022)

Found this page, from the same source on the B-24. Again interesting stuff. It contains the following:

"In 1948, three "Liberators" were sent to Kazan, in the 890 regiment. It was believed that the B-24, with its nose wheel, was more suitable for training Tu-4 crews."



B-24 "Liberator" in the USSR

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 3, 2022)

I'm not sure of the source, it may be in one of the books on lend lease, but every aircraft request list Stalin sent included the B-29 which was refused each time.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 3, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Good question. there isn't a whole lot that has been published in English about this.
> 
> This from wikipedia:
> 
> ...


Very interesting. I had read about Operation Frantic. I assumed that flyable planes went back home after the attack and the rest were scrap.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 3, 2022)

special ed said:


> I'm not sure of the source, it may be in one of the books on lend lease, but every aircraft request list Stalin sent included the B-29 which was refused each time.



Yup, as was has requests for B-17s and B-24s, which were directly blocked by Hap Arnold. The Soviets first learned about the B-29 from Eddie Rickenbacker, who visited the Soviet Union in 1943 on a visit to learn about the Soviet aircraft industry, where he talked of an American "Superbomber". Apparently the Russian that served as his liaison was tasked with loosening his tongue for information, but Rickenbacker was quite talkative, which meant the guy didn't have to work too hard in supplying him with luxuries on his trip, which included a C-47 (not a Lisunov Li-2) fitted with a well-stocked bar!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 3, 2022)

Wow.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 4, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> It's not deliberately meant to be aggressive and don't take it personally, snautzer; it's certainly not designed to deliberately upset you. I am pretty direct in person, too and I generally will defend my corner when need be. Don't think of it as an attack on you, I just don't mince words. Conversely, I won't hold back in complementing you in person, too.
> 
> Here is your evidence.
> 
> ...


Same as in post #721


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 4, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Same as in post #721



So, after all that accusing me of being wrong? You, my friend, owe me a beer and then some.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 4, 2022)

You think so ?


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 4, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> You think so ?



You second guessed me. You even got someone else to tag along, then agreed with them. If you knew, you're being a dick. If you didn't you owe me a beer.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 4, 2022)

I guesed only once, I do not owe you a beer and my name is not Dick. and thats the last of it.


----------



## Valdez (Apr 4, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 4, 2022)

Valdez said:


> View attachment 663672


When I purchase that B-17E that’s in Texas, I’ll have the Planes Of Fame Museum paint it up like that when I donate it to them.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 8, 2022)

Boeing B-17G-110-BO 43-39361 to SB-17 configuration post-War SAR
















B-17G heavy bomber #339361 ~ Flying Fortress ~ Operating in the Pacific Theater | eBay


Get Supersized Images & Free Image Hosting.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2022)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - AMERICAN GROUND CREW WAVE OFF BOMBER PLANE TO MISSION | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - AMERICAN GROUND CREW WAVE OFF BOMBER PLANE TO MISSION at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2022)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - ONE OF THE FIRST AMERICAN BOMBER CREWS TO FLY MISSION | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - ONE OF THE FIRST AMERICAN BOMBER CREWS TO FLY MISSION at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2022)

16-09-1942




















WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - AMERICAN BOMBER AIRCRAFT TAKES OFF FOR RAID AGAINST ENEMY | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - AMERICAN BOMBER AIRCRAFT TAKES OFF FOR RAID AGAINST ENEMY at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 11, 2022)

I've never noticed the "U.S. Army" under the wings or two tone upper camo on British based B-17s before. Off to the books...................

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 11, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> I've never noticed the "U.S. Army" under the wings or two tone upper camo on British based B-17s before.



I'd imagine it wouldn't have lasted long, although that photo is dated 16 September and the B-17s had already been in Britain since July. A later delivery, perhaps? I suspect they were still in their pre-war colour (color?) schemes. From a book I have, the first B-17 units arrived in Britain in July 1942, the 97th Bombardment Group equipped with B-17Es, with the first operation over France on 17 August.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2022)

AM521














R.A.F: BOEING B-17 FORTRESS ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


BOEING B-17 FORTRESS. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> AM521
> 
> View attachment 664723
> 
> ...


I just spent way too much time looking at this picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2022)

Lt. Chapman and Family with B-17 Flying Fortress Bomber


Photograph of a B-17 "Flying Fortress" bomber parked in a field with people standing around under its wings. These planes flew under the auspices of The United States Army Air Corps.




texashistory.unt.edu

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 20, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 665297
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what an aeroplane should look like!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2022)

B-17G-70-BO 43-37825 coded N7J Tail Black triangle W with J beneath.
Baugher Delivered Cheyenne May 25, 1944, to Kearner Jun 4, 1944, to Grenier Jun 19, 1944. Assigned to 603rd BS, 398th BG at Nuthampstead Jul 18, 1944. MIA Apr 13, 1945 on raid to Neumunster, Germany new RDX bomb load collided immediately after drop and exploded, damaging six aircraft. MACR 10391. 5 KIA, 4 POW.














*WWII photo- 398th Bomb Group - B 17 Bomber plane on BOMBING RUN (43-37825)* | eBay


This picture belonged to an AAF GI who served with the 398th Bomb Group.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2022)

1946 aviation print photos Mustangs, B-17 launches V-1 Buzz Bomb more.. 050922 | eBay


This is an original 1946 magazine photos. 7 photos various sizes. Air Power for Peace. size 6.5" x 11 " in excellent condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2022)

Antennae location 13-17 director

AN-104-B Antenna mast
AN117 Antenna

Baugher B-17G-90-DL 44-83646 Delivered Patterson 24/4/45; Slated 8AF, transferred Sth Plains 6/11/45; 4121 BU Kelly 11/2/46; 4117 BU Robins 14/2/46; 4136 BU Tinker 7/4/46; 15 TSK Gp Clovis 11/4/47; 556 BU Long Beach 9/6/46; 1503 BU Hamilton 16/6/46; 509 Comp Gp Roswell 18/8/46 Operation Crossroads; 1 EGM Eglin 28/2/47; re-ass 31/3/47; 1 EGM Eglin 8/9/47; 4112 BU Olmstead 11/1/48; 605 BU Eglin 8/3/48; 1 EGM Eglin 1/6/48; 3203 MSU Gp Eglin 24/11/48; AMC Brookley 8/4/49; Recl Comp 19/10/50.




















































see pdf below picture.













LOT OF 32 US AIR FORCE DECLASSIFIED PHOTOS OF THE B-17 (FLYING FORTRESS) | eBay


This is a lot of 32 previously classified photos of the USAF B-17, otherwise known as the flying fortress. These pictures are from World War II era, taken in the early 1940s. One photo has a crease on the lower corner and a couple have slight discoloration, but in very good shape overall, given...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 10, 2022)

Kesselring ?
















amerikanischer Bomber Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress Beute mit Balkenkreuz | eBay


Entdecken Sie amerikanischer Bomber Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress Beute mit Balkenkreuz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2022)

B-17F 41-24585 "Wulf Hound" of 360BS, 303BG, which became DL+XC

















Foto, Luftwaffe, Besichtigung eines Beute B17 Bomber in Straubing (G)50472 | eBay
Foto, H. Kompanie Techn. Zug vor Beute B17 Bomber in Straubing (G)50472 | eBay
Foto, Luftwaffe, Besichtigung eines Beute B17 Bomber in Straubing, 01 (G)50472 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## stug3 (Jun 21, 2022)

Boeing Fortress of RAF Coastal Command

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2022)

Very Tall mechanic



















MILITARY AIRPLANE MECHANICS REPAIRING DAMAGED B-17 BOMBER IN WW2 ITALY VTG PHOTO | eBay


ORIGINAL WWII vintage snapshot photograph of two military airplane mechanics repairing a damaged B-17 (Flying Fortress) Bomber. The photo is noted on the back; "Sunny & Snowy Italy & a Flock Damaged Air Plane - B-17" Neat original photograph of one mechanic on a scaffold with his legs hanging...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 27, 2022)

They're making a Boeing race plane

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 16, 2022)

Nose detail gunner B-17F 1942














1942 B-17 Turret Gunner Photo US Army Air Forces Vintage WW2 Plane Boeing US | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1942 B-17 Turret Gunner Photo US Army Air Forces Vintage WW2 Plane Boeing US at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 16, 2022)

I've seen that face before at work. It the "I have chosen the wrong occupation and now I'm stuck with it" face

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## jgreiner (Jul 19, 2022)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 467790
> Boeing Images - Search Result


Can't believe there aren't decals for 5 Grand.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jgreiner (Jul 19, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> *WWII photo- 398th Bomb Group- B-17 Bomber plane on BOMB RUN w/ ENEMY FLAK* | eBay
> *WWII photo- 398th Bomb Group- B-17 Bomber planes on BOMB RUN - No. 287317* | eBay
> *WWII photo- 398th Bomb Group- B-17 Bomber planes on BOMB RUN - No. 2102543* | eBay
> *WWII photo- 398th Bomb Group- B-17 Bomber plane Nose Art- WONDER BIRD* | eBay
> ...


Wonder Bird looks like a G that had the chin turret removed and faired over. Has the typical cheek gun configuration that a G would've had.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 23, 2022)

B-17F-5-VE 42-5714 Old Faithfull Delivered Cheyenne 3/9/42; Assigned 423BS/306BG [RD-S] Thurleigh 16/5/43 OLD FAITHFUL; transferred 323BS/91BG Bassingbourn 11/9/43; transferred 322BS [LL-S]; Missing in Action Schweinfurt 14/10/43 with Bob Slane, Co-pilot: Joe Johnson, Bombardier: Bill Runner, Flight engineer/top turret gunner: Sherman Sly, Radio Operator: Vic Kuhlman, Ball turret gunner: Lou Brown, Waist gunner: Chas Croth, Waist gunner: Bob Solomon (8 Prisoner of War), Navigator: Art Foster (EVD-ret UK 19/9/44),Tail gunner: Claud Smith (Killed in Action); enemy aircraft KO'd #3 & #4, crash landed on rail line S of Metz, Fr. Missing Air Crew Report 899. Salvaged by Luftwaffe, and restored to be used by KG 200 for spares.



















2 Top Fotos Boeing B-17 Nr. 42-5714 ERBEUTET KG 200 deutsche Kennung RAR | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 Top Fotos Boeing B-17 Nr. 42-5714 ERBEUTET KG 200 deutsche Kennung RAR in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## stug3 (Aug 5, 2022)

B-17F 41-24560 'LITTLE AUDREY' 306TH BG

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2022)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 7, 2022)

stug3 said:


> B-17F 41-24560 'LITTLE AUDREY' 306TH BG
> View attachment 680648


I spend too much time looking at this picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2022)

RAF Coastal Command B-17 nose cannon FK185

Fortress IIA FK185, ex USAAF (4)1-2514, ex NR-E of 220 Sq and the gun a 40mm Vickers S gun in a Bristol B.16 nose turret. The experiment was a response to the inadequacy of forward-firing Fortress armament (one 0.30" Browning that frequently jammed after the first round) against U-Boats, culminating in the loss of Fortress II FA704 "R" of 206 Sq to U-417 on 11 Jun 1943: no doubt the crew, which included the squadron CO, made their views known forcibly after drifting around in heavy seas for 3 days! The aircraft was taken from service with 220 Sq, whereupon the NR codes (aft of waist window) were painted out (though still faintly visible) but the individual letter E (forward of waist window) retained and repeated in a darker colour on the new nose. The aircraft was tested at A&AEE from December 1943: 700 rounds were fired. During trials all other armament was removed. The aircraft was subsequently converted back to standard configuration and arrived with 251 (Met) squadron on 4 April 1945.
The gun had limited traverse and elevation and was sighted by a gunner in the gondola under the gun. I seem to recall that sighting the gun was the main problem with the installation: it wasn't as simple as just pointing the aircraft at the target. I could be wrong about that though in Stitt's book a 220 Sq crewman says it was unusual to have the time to correct the fire even of the 0.30" gun during an attack. A port side view of FK185 at A&AEE in Feb 44 in Mason _The Testing Years_ and Stitt: _Boeing_ _B-17 Fortress in RAF Coastal Command Service_ shows very heavy weathering, especially to the fin, exposing the Olive Drab paint and original serial underneath. Stitt even has photos, from the Boeing archive, of the internal arrangements. RAF B-17 with large ? nose gun ( 40mm ? ) and chin mod















WWII: B-17 FLYING FORTRESS ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH 27TH FEB 1944 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: B-17 FLYING FORTRESS ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH 27TH FEB 1944 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## stug3 (Aug 9, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I spend too much time looking at this picture.



I dont think Ive ever seen a B-17 in 'jungle' camo before.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2022)

1944 Bendix Aviation WWII Bomber Aircraft Hydraulics Avionics Indicators Ad














1944 Bendix Aviation WWII Bomber Aircraft Hydraulics Avionics Indicators Ad | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1944 Bendix Aviation WWII Bomber Aircraft Hydraulics Avionics Indicators Ad at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 10, 2022)

stug3 said:


> B-17F 41-24560 'LITTLE AUDREY' 306TH BG
> View attachment 680648


Love it. Little Audrey or Lil Audrey

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 10, 2022)

It is a cool paint job.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2022)

42-29991 390th BG, 571st BS, "We'll Never Know/Patches") shot down by Uffz Hermann Bolten in Me 410A-1 of KG 2/14 at Gondelsheim, Bader-Wurt, Germany Oct 14, 1943. 10 POW. MACR 858














Original Vintage WWII B-17 FLYING FORTRESS Gelatin Silver WWII Photograph 390th | eBay


The 390th‘s B-17 Flying Fortresses bombed aircraft factories, bridges and oil refineries. (So goes the story told by ball turret gunner Stan's daily account diary of each of the thirty missions he flew).".



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> FOTO FLUGZEUG BOEING B-17C FLYING FORTRESS | eBay
> 
> AM528
> 
> View attachment 619925


AM528














ROYAL AIR FORCE: BOEING B-17 FLYING FORTRESS ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


BOEING B-17 FLYING FORTRESS. ROYAL AIR FORCE ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2022)

B-17E Fortress 41-9043 Peggy D 97th BG, 342nd BS) Polebrook Mar 1942, was flown on first 8AF mission Aug 17, 1942; transferred to (92nd BG) 
Bovington Sep 1942; transferred to ("Little Rock-ette" 381st BG, 534th BS) Ridgewell and became the base hack. Was used to collect bodies from the Isle of Man tradgedy Apr 25, 1944; Transferred to RFC and sold for scrap at Altus Oct 29, 1945



















WW2 Original Air Ministry Photo & Notes - Boeing B17E Flying Fortress Peggy D | eBay


Peggy D was one of the aircraft that took part in the first raid carried out the the US 8th Air Force on the Marshalling yards at Rouen in August 1942. The photograph is in good condition with minor age related handling marks and very minor staining.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> B-17 (42-38002) 614BS /401BG Crashed NW of Brunswick Germany 22 Feb 1944 | eBay
> 
> The heroic story 42-38002 | American Air Museum in Britain
> 
> ...



42-38002




















2x REPRO Negativ Foto Flugzeug Wrack B-17 mit USAAF Kennung Braunschweig 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2x REPRO Negativ Foto Flugzeug Wrack B-17 mit USAAF Kennung Braunschweig 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2022)

B-17G-90-DL 44-83669 to QB-17N drone at Patrick Field in 1954.












AMERICAN AVIATION: BOEING B-17 FLYING FORTRESS B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay
AMERICAN AVIATION: BOEING B-17 FLYING FORTRESS B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2022)

ditching escape practise














Original photo B-17 training plane for water ditching | eBay


Original photo B-17 training plane for water ditching.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 27, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> ditching escape practise
> 
> View attachment 688725
> 
> ...


If only that plane could have been preserved. I love shark tails.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2022)

RAF Coastal Command















B17 FORTRESS - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 3, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> AM528



Great image of one of the Fortress Is in the USA before delivery. This was 40-2064, serial AN528. It shows a little administrative error by the Boeing painters, and several, not all, were painted with the incorrect second letter before it was rectified. Sadly, this aircraft was burned out on 2 July 1941. An engine caught fire and the airframe was completely destroyed up to the tail section.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2022)

Early England Spaatz cammo



















WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - Joint Anglo-USA Raids On Germany B17 Low Fly Past | eBay


<p>WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH -Original </p><p>See pictures for item </p>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2022)

B-17F-100-BO 42-30336 / Miss Nonalee II 385th BG, 548th BS, *Miss Nonalee II*) attempted to reach Sweden with mechanical problems Oct 9, 1943, but came down at Norholm Mark, near Varde, Denmark. MACR 824. 1 evaded, 10 POW. Repaired by Luftwaffe and flown as 7+8 by KJG200
































































2.WK. Luftwaffe Wehrmacht, Boing B-17 Beuteflugzeug ca.1943/44 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2.WK. Luftwaffe Wehrmacht, Boing B-17 Beuteflugzeug ca.1943/44 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2022)

Lockheed/Vega B-17G-20-VE 42-97627 Amen

Delivered Denver 10/1/44; 1SAG Langley 31/1/44; Grenier 23/2/44; Assigned PFF 413BS/96BG [MZ-T] Snetterton 3/3/44; Returned to the USA Bradley 21/7/45; 4185 BU Independence 30/11/45; Reconstruction Finance Corporation (sold for scrap metal in USA) Kingman 22/12/45.)












Org. Photo: 96th Bomb Group B-17 Bomber (#42-97627) on Airfield (#1)!!! | eBay
Org. Photo: 96th Bomb Group B-17 Bomber (#42-97627) on Airfield (#2)!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## robstitt (Nov 4, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I spend too much time looking at this picture.


Glad to see my Coastal Command Fortress book is proving to be a useful reference.

Replying to Snautzer01's photo post of FK185, it is equally possible that the white paint is wearing away to reveal Deep Sky. Research for my 2nd edition confirmed that an unknown number of initial deliveries of B-17Es for the RAF were painted in Temperate Land and Deep Sky for the originally intended role of high-level bombing. This was the scheme in the well-known colour series that includes 41-1941 (which was not delivered to Britain) and to FK198 (which was delivered to Britain) and which Snauzter01 posted here: 






Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress


B17F-1-BO 41-24380 SUPERMAN assigned to 92nd BG at Bangor Jun 24, 1942; sustained a crashlanding at Bangor Jun 26, 1942, repaired; re-assigend to 97th BG, 340th BS at Polebrook Jul 26, 1942; re-assigned to 12th AF at Maison Blanche, Algeria Oct 11 1942. Salvaged November 30, 1945.



ww2aircraft.net





Robert Stitt



SaparotRob said:


> I spend too much time looking at this picture.





Snautzer01 said:


> RAF Coastal Command B-17 nose cannon FK185
> 
> Fortress IIA FK185, ex USAAF (4)1-2514, ex NR-E of 220 Sq and the gun a 40mm Vickers S gun in a Bristol B.16 nose turret. The experiment was a response to the inadequacy of forward-firing Fortress armament (one 0.30" Browning that frequently jammed after the first round) against U-Boats, culminating in the loss of Fortress II FA704 "R" of 206 Sq to U-417 on 11 Jun 1943: no doubt the crew, which included the squadron CO, made their views known forcibly after drifting around in heavy seas for 3 days! The aircraft was taken from service with 220 Sq, whereupon the NR codes (aft of waist window) were painted out (though still faintly visible) but the individual letter E (forward of waist window) retained and repeated in a darker colour on the new nose. The aircraft was tested at A&AEE from December 1943: 700 rounds were fired. During trials all other armament was removed. The aircraft was subsequently converted back to standard configuration and arrived with 251 (Met) squadron on 4 April 1945.
> The gun had limited traverse and elevation and was sighted by a gunner in the gondola under the gun. I seem to recall that sighting the gun was the main problem with the installation: it wasn't as simple as just pointing the aircraft at the target. I could be wrong about that though in Stitt's book a 220 Sq crewman says it was unusual to have the time to correct the fire even of the 0.30" gun during an attack. A port side view of FK185 at A&AEE in Feb 44 in Mason _The Testing Years_ and Stitt: _Boeing_ _B-17 Fortress in RAF Coastal Command Service_ shows very heavy weathering, especially to the fin, exposing the Olive Drab paint and original serial underneath. Stitt even has photos, from the Boeing archive, of the internal arrangements. RAF B-17 with large ? nose gun ( 40mm ? ) and chin mod
> ...


Replying to Snautzer01's photo post of FK185, it is equally possible that the white paint is wearing away to reveal Deep Sky. Research for my 2nd edition confirmed that an unknown number of initial deliveries of B-17Es for the RAF were painted in Temperate Land and Deep Sky for the originally intended role of high-level bombing. This was the scheme in the well-known colour series that includes 41-1941 (which was not delivered to Britain) and to FK198 (which was delivered to Britain) which Snauzter01 posted here:


Snautzer01 said:


> RAF Coastal Command B-17 nose cannon FK185
> 
> Fortress IIA FK185, ex USAAF (4)1-2514, ex NR-E of 220 Sq and the gun a 40mm Vickers S gun in a Bristol B.16 nose turret. The experiment was a response to the inadequacy of forward-firing Fortress armament (one 0.30" Browning that frequently jammed after the first round) against U-Boats, culminating in the loss of Fortress II FA704 "R" of 206 Sq to U-417 on 11 Jun 1943: no doubt the crew, which included the squadron CO, made their views known forcibly after drifting around in heavy seas for 3 days! The aircraft was taken from service with 220 Sq, whereupon the NR codes (aft of waist window) were painted out (though still faintly visible) but the individual letter E (forward of waist window) retained and repeated in a darker colour on the new nose. The aircraft was tested at A&AEE from December 1943: 700 rounds were fired. During trials all other armament was removed. The aircraft was subsequently converted back to standard configuration and arrived with 251 (Met) squadron on 4 April 1945.
> The gun had limited traverse and elevation and was sighted by a gunner in the gondola under the gun. I seem to recall that sighting the gun was the main problem with the installation: it wasn't as simple as just pointing the aircraft at the target. I could be wrong about that though in Stitt's book a 220 Sq crewman says it was unusual to have the time to correct the fire even of the 0.30" gun during an attack. A port side view of FK185 at A&AEE in Feb 44 in Mason _The Testing Years_ and Stitt: _Boeing_ _B-17 Fortress in RAF Coastal Command Service_ shows very heavy weathering, especially to the fin, exposing the Olive Drab paint and original serial underneath. Stitt even has photos, from the Boeing archive, of the internal arrangements. RAF B-17 with large ? nose gun ( 40mm ? ) and chin mod
> ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2022)

43-38190 B-17G-80-BO SWEET SUE. (493rd BG, 863rd BS)Delivered Cheyenne 5/7/44; Kearney 16/7/44; Dow Fd 3/8/44; Assigned 863BS/493BG Debach 4/8/44; slight mid-air collision with 43-38244, damageforce landed Orfordness, Sfk., with Beverly Davis 15/1/45; battle damaged Nurnberg 25/2/45 with ?; force landed Nancy A/fd, Fr; Engine #1 explosion, forced landing Woodbridge, Missing Air Crew Report 11253 12-30-44 repaired & ret gp; Returned to the USA Bradley 1/7/45; 4168 Base Unit, South Plains, Texas 4/7/45; Reconstruction Finance Corporation (sold for scrap metal in USA) Kingman 26/11/45.








https://www.markstyling.com/3ADJPEG/B173ADCu-51.jpg


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## safariman (Nov 14, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> *WWII photo- 401st Bomb Group- B 17 Bomber plane on BOMB RUN (42-97872) KIA* | eBay
> 
> Baugher: 42-97872 (401st BG 614th BS "Rosie's Sweat Box") lost Sep 17, 1944 on takeoff for mission to Groesbeck. The plane failed to clear the hedge at the end of the runway on takeoff and exploded, killing all but the tail gunner who died the next day.
> 
> View attachment 579082


I have found loads of "cooked off" 50 Cal Casings and parts from this plane - this round is totally inert after the fire of the crash as the primer has exploded out and all the gunpowder inside has burnt leaving the bullet slightly out of the casing and the casing all deformed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tony Kambic (Dec 22, 2022)

B-17 remains at Bradley Field following tornado in 1979. I believe this was the B-17 that had the test engine mounted on the nose.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 23, 2022)

Yes it was. IIRC Later restored and burnt-out after forced landing in a field?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 23, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Yes it was. IIRC Later restored and burnt-out after forced landing in a field?


Liberty Belle, wasn't it?


----------



## Tony Kambic (Dec 24, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Liberty Belle, wasn't it?


OK. Didn't know that. I actually flew in that then with Ed and Connie Bowlin as pilot and co-pilot. Around 2004.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 26, 2022)

B-17F # 42-30325 w/ Nose Art Miss Carry

















WWII US GI Photo - ID'd GI On B-17F # 42-30325 w/ Nose Art Miss Carry #1 | eBay
WWII US GI Photo - ID'd GI On B-17F # 42-30325 w/ Nose Art Miss Carry #2 | eBay
WWII US GI Photo - ID'd GI On B-17F # 42-30325 w/ Nose Art Miss Carry #3 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2023)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2023)

RAF Fortress 1 coastal command















Original Photos 1940s ? Looks like a B 17 Bomber and Airforce Men, Singned on


Original Photos 1940s ? Looks like a B 17 Bomber and Airforce Men, Singned on in Collectables, Militaria, World War II (1939-1945), Photographs | eBay



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2023)




----------

